# Bester WoW-Spieler ein Mädchen



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

http://www.chip.de/news/Der-beste-WoW-Spie...n_31153240.html

was haltet ihr davon? kennt ihr sonst auch Frauen die euch in WoW mächtig einheizen??? was macht Frauen so Mächtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ??

/discuss


----------



## snooze.G5 (13. März 2008)

is das dein ernst?


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> was macht Frauen so Mächtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihr riesigen, mächtigen beiden grossen, runden, prallen, wunderbaren....Augäpfel. was sonst


----------



## Yunharla (13. März 2008)

Ihre zwei schlagkräftige Argumente


----------



## schoeni (13. März 2008)

dudus sind doch im pvp eh imba oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ouna (13. März 2008)

Wo steht, dass Männer in PC Spielen besser sein müssen als Frauen?


----------



## Cholan (13. März 2008)

> dudus sind doch im pvp eh imba oder?



Aber nur als Heiler!


----------



## Schamll (13. März 2008)

ist nich vorgeschrieben das männer besser sein müssen ich gönn den frauen den erfolg ^^


----------



## Valiel (13. März 2008)

Das interessante daran ist der Link weiter unten. Da sind die Spiele zu finden die WoW stürzen wollen- LoL.


Naja von mir aus sollen sie es versuchen.


Zum Thema:

Interessiert mich nicht. Ich freu mich immer mal was weibliches im TS2 zu hören, anstatt immer nur Kerle oder heranwachsende.


----------



## apu. (13. März 2008)

es war wieder klar dass der beste spieler im bereich pvp gekürt wird, und es dann für das ganze game gilt.


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

Ich habs nur gefunden und gepostet also mich trifft keine Schuld ich freue mich auch für die Frauenheit aber es gibt generrell zu wenige weibliche Stimmen im Ts wie gesagt ^^...


----------



## dooley (13. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Wo steht, dass Männer in PC Spielen besser sein müssen als Frauen?




Hier stehts:

Männer können alles besser als Frauen!!  (kleiner Scherz konnts mir net verkneifen)^^


----------



## Raefael (13. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> Ich habs nur gefunden und gepostet also mich trifft keine Schuld ich freue mich auch für die Frauenheit aber es gibt generrell zu wenige weibliche Stimmen im Ts wie gesagt ^^...


Was aber wohl eher daran liegen mag das sich viele einfach nicht als weiblich zu erkennen geben wollen.

//Rafa


----------



## Chylli (13. März 2008)

Also mal ganz ehrlich dieser "Männer sind Krieger und wilde DD und Frauen die braven Heilerinnen"-Unfug ist doch totaler Mumpitz! Erfahrungsgemäß (und das schreibe ich als Frau) sind Frauen viel streitlustiger. Wundert mich nicht im geringsten wenn also eine Frau am besten darin ist sich mit anderen anzulegen. Die Zeiten des "Hugga ich Jagd, du Höhle und Kind" sind nun wirklcih schon mehr als vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (Ich selber bin eher im PvE zuhause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

-mfg Chylli
(Troll Jägerin, Ork Kriegerin, Tauren Schamannin)


----------



## LordofDemons (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ihr riesigen, mächtigen beiden grossen, runden, prallen, wunderbaren....Augäpfel. was sonst






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (13. März 2008)

Chylli schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich dieser "Männer sind Krieger und wilde DD und Frauen die braven Heilerinnen"-Unfug ist doch totaler Mumpitz! Erfahrungsgemäß (und das schreibe ich als Frau) sind Frauen viel streitlustiger. Wundert mich nicht im geringsten wenn also eine Frau am besten darin ist sich mit anderen anzulegen. Die Zeiten des "Hugga ich Jagd, du Höhle und Kind" sind nun wirklcih schon mehr als vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hihi,
genau das war doch der Grund das wir die Höhle verlassen haben.
Dachtet Ihr wirklich wir wollten immer nur auf die Jagd gehen?

<duck und wech>

//Rafa


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

lol wir sind dann immer schön zur nechsten höhlenbar gegangen und ham uns ein gekippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Chylli schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich dieser "Männer sind Krieger und wilde DD und Frauen die braven Heilerinnen"-Unfug ist doch totaler Mumpitz! Erfahrungsgemäß (und das schreibe ich als Frau) sind Frauen viel streitlustiger. Wundert mich nicht im geringsten wenn also eine Frau am besten darin ist sich mit anderen anzulegen. Die Zeiten des "Hugga ich Jagd, du Höhle und Kind" sind nun wirklcih schon mehr als vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber mal ehrlich, zu den Jagd und Höhlen/Kind Zeiten liefs doch noch am besten,  Hugga! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

*g* ich selber habe als Boss ind der Gilde eine nette Frau mit 2 Töchtern die auch bei uns sind die kommandieren mich ganz schön rum xD aber die sind total nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grüße an <Die Helferlein> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chylli (13. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ...kein Wunder daß ihr keine weiblichen Stimmen im TS² zu hören bekommt....


----------



## Bartel (13. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/news/Der-beste-WoW-Spie...n_31153240.html
> 
> was haltet ihr davon? kennt ihr sonst auch Frauen die euch in WoW mächtig einheizen??? was macht Frauen so Mächtig
> 
> ...



Erstmal GZ,

aber wenn ich es richtig lese, dann sind des doch in Gruppen, also 2on2 usw.. Also wenn die Gruppe gewinnt, warum ist sie dann alleinig die Beste? Wenn ein 2on2 Team ein anderes schlägt, dann ist für mich nicht der der Beste wo am ende noch steht oder am meisten getötet hat, sondern die ganze Gruppe.

Leider wird wie schon mal erwähnt wieder nur das PVP herangezogen und gesagt, sie sei die beste WOW-Spielerin. PVE wurde nicht beachtet. Finde das schade, da sehr sehr viele fähige Spieler sich nicht für das PVP interressieren und dafür im PVE einiges reisen. Sind sie deshalb schlechter im WOW oder evtl. nur im WOW-PVP?

Gruß


----------



## morgana22 (13. März 2008)

Das Männer immer nett und hilfsbereit sind, wenn sie merken, daß eine Frau mit dabei ist....


----------



## Morcan (13. März 2008)

Bartel schrieb:


> Leider wird wie schon mal erwähnt wieder nur das PVP herangezogen und gesagt, sie sei die beste WOW-Spielerin. PVE wurde nicht beachtet. Finde das schade, da sehr sehr viele fähige Spieler sich nicht für das PVP interressieren und dafür im PVE einiges reisen. Sind sie deshalb schlechter im WOW oder evtl. nur im WOW-PVP?
> 
> Gruß



Es gibt sicher viele Leute die im PvP richtige Kampfmonster wären aber halt keine Lust darauf haben ^^ 
PvP wird bei Blizzard im Moment ja nurnoch in den Vordergrund gestellt, hauptsache als eSport gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Chylli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ...kein Wunder daß ihr keine weiblichen Stimmen im TS² zu hören bekommt....



ich mute eine weibliche Stimme im TS sogar!!
(liegt daran, dass sie am Schreibtisch neben mir sitzt und ich sonst ein Echo bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Abianis (13. März 2008)

> Aber mal ehrlich, zu den Jagd und Höhlen/Kind Zeiten liefs doch noch am besten, Hugga! biggrin.gif



Auch Hugga!


----------



## Ronma (13. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/news/Der-beste-WoW-Spie...n_31153240.html
> 
> was haltet ihr davon? kennt ihr sonst auch Frauen die euch in WoW mächtig einheizen??? was macht Frauen so Mächtig
> 
> ...




Ähm naja ich will hier ja nich wieder die Hölle an Diskussion lostreten aber mal ganz ehrlich: 

Punkt 1) "Beste" Spielerin der Welt
Punkt 2) Nachtelf - DRUIDIN

hm?.... Dieser Bericht ist doch der beste Beweis dafür das es allerhöchste Zeit ist Druiden zu nerven oder kann mir wer plausibel erklären warum im AV mittlerweile 50% !!! Druiden rumlaufen???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw. Vote 4 mehr Gamer Mädels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Abianis schrieb:


> Auch Hugga!



gz zum sinnvollen beitrag.

BtT:

Den besten "Spieler" wählen.. geht das bei einem MMORPG mit 10Mio. Spielern? Fraglich^^
Aber trotzdem gz an die Dame. Is doch toll, wenn ne Frau mal als die Beste betrachtet wird. Muss ja nich immer ein Mann sein. Ihr Männer seid zu machtgierig *frech grins*
Weshalb ne Frau so viel Macht haben kann? wär doch blöd sowas zu verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: oO Dudus nerfen? ja ne bitte nich wieder sowas.. Es wird ja eh immer jede klasse gernerft/gepusht. Einen wirklich Ausgleich erreichst Du nicht. Trotzdem hat noch jede Klasse ne realistische Chance gegen ne andere.
Apropo: Nerf Kniesehne von Warri O.o


----------



## Calathiel (13. März 2008)

HOert auf uns Druiden zu Nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Nerven liegen shcon lange blank deswegen -.-


Wenn ihr sie nerFen wollte von mir aus ... damit könnte ich leben ...
Auch wenn es nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt ist und 2. kriegen wir schon einen kleinen NERF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






APROPOES NERVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEn = einem auf den wecker gehen

NERFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFEn = etwas zurücksetzen/ schlechter machen


----------



## Sporlingsschmaus (13. März 2008)

Das schreibe ich wirklich nicht gern : ABER WIE KOMPLETT VERBLÖDET MUSS MAN SEIN UM SO EINE DÄMLICHE FRAGE ZU STELLEN ?

Offensichtlich handelt es sich hierbei mal wieder um eine dieser "auch Frauen können in Männerdingen mitreden" Meldungen , die nur zu dem Zweck verfasst werden Frauen irgendwie auf und Männer irgendwie abzuwrten. Weder steht dort irgendwas von Ranking noch wird die Frage beantwortet warum nicht der Partner der Guten der beste Spieler der Welt ist und über die Klinge springen lässt Fräulein Heilbot nur wahrlich keinen . Vielmehr sorgt sie dafür das ihr Schurkenpartner das macht (Krieger ist ja eher unwahrscheinlich, wie Alt ist die Meldung überhaupt?). Weiterhin ist dem Verfasser der Meldung mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahscheinlichkeit völlig unklar wie WOW Rummelboxen (PVP ist was gänzlich anderes liebe Leute nur traut sich das keiner zu sagen) abläuft. Weiterhin wird mal eben in der Meldung Irgendeine Battledings sowieso zur "Besten der Welt" ernannt.Auch kein journalistisch sauberer Zug finde ich. Ansonsten hab ich noch nie einen merkbaren UNterschied zwischen Frauen und Männern in WOW bemerkt. Die paar Frauen die ich kenne spielen ganz Ordentlich auf dem gleichen Level wie die Kerle und gut ist. Es gibt wirklich keine Notwendigkeit eine Art von Geaschlechterkampf hier künstlich anzuzetteln!


----------



## mazze3333 (13. März 2008)

also im ts die stimme ist bestimmt süß...und sie ist asiatin, dass sit doch anziehend


----------



## Deathsoull (13. März 2008)

Naja is wie bei der Formel 1 es gibt da draußen noch viele gute fahrer^^ Leider wurde halt nur schumacher entdeckt^^


----------



## Lokibu (13. März 2008)

Bevor ich hier darauf antworte..

Ist diese Diskussion wirklich ernsthaft gemeint?

Ich meine, ich habe genug mit meinem Kind zu tun, ihm zu erklären, dass Mädchen nicht doof sind. Und der geht in die Grundschule.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

*hrrr* Frauen sind halt schon das tollste auf der Welt *lechtz* ;D


----------



## Theobald (13. März 2008)

Wie kann man in einem Spiel, wo es nicht vom Können, sondern vom Glücksfaktor abhängt vom "besten" Spieler reden? Vom erfolgreichsten vielleicht, aber "Beste"?


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Bevor ich hier darauf antworte..
> 
> Ist diese Diskussion wirklich ernsthaft gemeint?
> 
> Ich meine, ich habe genug mit meinem Kind zu tun, ihm zu erklären, dass Mädchen nicht doof sind.



und klappts ??


----------



## Lokibu (13. März 2008)

Noch nicht so ganz *ggg* aber das wird schon mit der Zeit. Zumindest lädt er zu seinem Geburtstag auch immer die Mädchen ein und das freiwillig, obwohl sie ihn manchmal ärgern.


----------



## Chylli (13. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke Sporlingsschmaus


----------



## Ronma (13. März 2008)

Sporlingsschmaus schrieb:


> Das schreibe ich wirklich nicht gern : ABER WIE KOMPLETT VERBLÖDET MUSS MAN SEIN UM SO EINE DÄMLICHE FRAGE ZU STELLEN ?
> 
> Offensichtlich handelt es sich hierbei mal wieder um eine dieser "auch Frauen können in Männerdingen mitreden" Meldungen , die nur zu dem Zweck verfasst werden Frauen irgendwie auf und Männer irgendwie abzuwrten.
> 
> Weiterhin ist dem Verfasser der Meldung mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahscheinlichkeit völlig unklar wie WOW Rummelboxen (PVP ist was gänzlich anderes liebe Leute nur traut sich das keiner zu sagen) abläuft.




Hammer Geil geschreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. Die sieht halt auf dem Bild voll süß aus und ist eine hübsche Asiatin noch dazu. Ich glaube dem Verfasser wuchs beim verfassen ein mächtiger epischer Zauberstab mit gaaaaanz viel Abhärtungswertung drauf.^^


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> Hammer Geil geschreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so kanns mans auch nennen <3


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Mich wundert, dass nicht mehr Frauen WoW spielen. Das muss doch ein Paradies für sie sein.

- Man kann seine Spielerpuppe immer wieder anders anziehen und zurecht machen
- Es gibt süüüsse kleine Tierchen die um einen rumhüpfen oder flattern.
- Tonnen von Sonderangeboten im AH
- Lauter Männer die man rumkommandieren kann
- Mittels Chat und TS quatschen quatschen quatschen
- Flirten ohne sich vorher schminken zu müssen
- Kochen geht ruck zuck und schmeckt immer
- Als Tank oder Heiler kann man suuper rumzicken und alle bemühen sich trotzdem, freundlich zu bleiben
- Egal wie man sein Kodo einparkt, es gibt keine Beulen und Kratzer

hab ich alles ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agamja (13. März 2008)

na gz und warum net...
wie und woran sie das festlegen mag ne bissel fragwürdig sein aber wayn...

lg agamja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass nicht mehr Frauen WoW spielen. Das muss doch ein Paradies für sie sein.
> 
> - Man kann seine Spielerpuppe immer wieder anders anziehen und zurecht machen
> - Es gibt süüüsse kleine Tierchen die um einen rumhüpfen oder flattern.
> ...



<3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darum spiel ich WoW! Um Spass zu haben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry aber das pack ich nu in meine signatur xD


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> Hammer Geil geschreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hahaha.. xD Nice geschrieben! ;D


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist mir eine Ehre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomeck (13. März 2008)

Ist es nicht auch so, dass ihr Frauen von uns Männlichen Spieler mit geschenken überhäuft werdet? Oder wir euch "freiwillig" durch jegliche inszanzen ziehen wollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist meines Erachtens auch ein entscheidener Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

ahja @ohrensammler:

Als heiler kannste ned einfach rumzicken und alle versuchen höflich zu bleiben. Gestern machte mich ein hexer dumm an ich könne ned healen. (er spammte hellfire und ich musste erstma noch den tank oben halten o.O) dann ging er afk infight --> wipe. Dann kommt er zurück und meint wenn ich ned healen könne gehe er.

Er kam auf meine Igno ^^


----------



## Alcasim (13. März 2008)

Es ist ne Frau? Und? Das ist für mich ehrlich gesagt völlig irrelevant... Ausserdem finde ich das Resultat sowieso nicht gerecht.... Jeder vollidiot erreicht mit nur ein bisschen Skill und einem Healdruiden + Schurke/Jäger/Krieger/Hexer Kombo Wertung 1800+...



PS. JA, mimimimimimimimi


----------



## Xelyna (13. März 2008)

@ Topic:

Zockerweibchen an die Macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ahja @ohrensammler:
> 
> Als heiler kannste ned einfach rumzicken und alle versuchen höflich zu bleiben. Gestern machte mich ein hexer dumm an ich könne ned healen. (er spammte hellfire und ich musste erstma noch den tank oben halten o.O) dann ging er afk infight --> wipe. Dann kommt er zurück und meint wenn ich ned healen könne gehe er.
> 
> Er kam auf meine Igno ^^



naja du weisst ja die berühmten Ausnahme....

aber generell überlegt man es sich schon eher drei mal ob man Tank/Healer aus der Gruppe kanntet oder nen DD. (Außer natürlich der DD ist die Freundin vom Raidleader und der hat keinen Bock die nächsten drei Wochen auf der Couch zu pennen, der Healer dagegen ist der Ex von der Freundin vom Raidleader und der hat schon lange mal auf die Gelegenheit gewartet, dem eins auszuwischen....du weißt schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> naja du weisst ja die berühmten Ausnahme....
> 
> aber generell überlegt man es sich schon eher drei mal ob man Tank/Healer aus der Gruppe kanntet oder nen DD. (Außer natürlich der DD ist die Freundin vom Raidleader und der hat keinen Bock die nächsten drei Wochen auf der Couch zu pennen, der Healer dagegen ist der Ex von der Freundin vom Raidleader und der hat schon lange mal auf die Gelegenheit gewartet, dem eins auszuwischen....du weißt schon
> 
> ...



Gut so gesehen natürlich ja. Denn healer/tanks finden sich oft nicht so leicht wie dds. Daher geb ich Dir Recht.
Doch meinen Comment nur als Beispiel, dass es eben auch anders geht.

PS: 1. bin ich diszi priest (weshalb mich die grp auch flamte >.<)
      2. Isser der erste seit 2jahren auf meiner igno. Gratulieren wär was ^^


----------



## Ronma (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass nicht mehr Frauen WoW spielen. Das muss doch ein Paradies für sie sein.
> 
> - Man kann seine Spielerpuppe immer wieder anders anziehen und zurecht machen
> - Es gibt süüüsse kleine Tierchen die um einen rumhüpfen oder flattern.
> ...




Oh man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich lach hier Tränen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Is ja geil. 1a geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (13. März 2008)

warum wird eigentlich jedesmal wenn irgendwo ne frau ganz oben mitspielt das zu einem billigen geschlechter kampf abgewertet ?
ist doch scheiß egal ob ne frau oder nen mann gewonenn hat,
bei computerspielen geht es doch um spielerische leistung !

btw, in keiner arena gewinnt man "alleine" man hat immer einen partner oder ein team, ich find den ganzen artikel lächerlich alleine die überschrift zeigt das
die autoren keinen plan von WoW haben.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Ach.. irgendwie erinnert mich das ganze gelaber hier an Eurotrip! ;D
Als die Zwillingsschwester im Bikini zu den andern hinzukommt und alle Nachigen Männer ihr hinterher watscheln wie Zombis.. xD Fraaaau.. Fraaaaaaau.. Fraaaauuuu.. Haha.. jaja WoW-Nerds! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (13. März 2008)

> warum wird eigentlich jedesmal wenn irgendwo ne frau ganz oben mitspielt das zu einem billigen geschlechter kampf abgewertet ?



Das passiert meistens nur bei einem gewissen Altersdurchschnitt. Wenn hier alle Erwachsen wären, würde so ein Thread gar nicht erst entstehen.


----------



## Xairon (13. März 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> Das interessante daran ist der Link weiter unten. Da sind die Spiele zu finden die WoW stürzen wollen- LoL.
> Naja von mir aus sollen sie es versuchen.
> Zum Thema:
> 
> Interessiert mich nicht. Ich freu mich immer mal was weibliches im TS2 zu hören, anstatt immer nur Kerle oder heranwachsende.



die heranwachsenden töhnen z.t. doch auch wie Mädels =)

Btt: Mir eig. auch egal, jedoch bin ich doch überascht, dass es eine Frau is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

Der Film ist sooo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das hier ist ganz bestimmt KEIN geschlechterkampf sondern genau das Gegenteil.
Geschlechterkampf wäre es wenn ich gesagt hätte das Frauen sowieso nichts gebacken kriegen usw. aber das hier ist doch grade um diese Vorurteil Abzuwerten..


MFG

//Terrorwaver\\


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Das passiert meistens nur bei einem gewissen Altersdurchschnitt. Wenn hier alle Erwachsen wären, würde so ein Thread gar nicht erst entstehen.



das wär aber schade.

<--mag den thread und ist schon gaaanz alt  echt.


----------



## Grumbeard (13. März 2008)

Warum Frauen besser sind als Männer beim zocken??

Ganz klar, ich kann nicht gewinnen wenn meine Frau untern Schreibtisch sich mit mir beschäftigt während ich versuche nen Hordie zu zerkleinern!!

Dann drück ich nur ncoh Kniesehene anstatt was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das wär aber schade.
> 
> <--mag den thread und ist schon gaaanz alt  echt.



naja körperlich... geistig is immer so ne sache *hust*


----------



## Grimmrog (13. März 2008)

Also A würde mich interessieren, wann man "DER BESTE" spieler ist.

ist meiner Meinung nach der, der nach seiner WoW session spaß hatte udn noch strahlt, anstatt sich über was aufzuregen weil SPiel=Spaß sein sollte.

ok, damit werd ich wohl nicht immer der Beste sein XD naja kann ich mit leben.

Und B ob da nun nen Männlein, Weiblein oder ET dahinter sitzt, ist auch egal. dann isses halt nen Mädel, na und, ok wär eher unerwartet, da die Meisten WoWler männlich sind, udn die Chance, das der "BESTE" Spieler ein Kerl ist, nun mal höher wär, muss abe nicht so sein.

der BESTE, ist nun mal der, der Nach seiner WoW session den meisten Spaß hatte, und dabei nichtmal was anderes vernachlässigen musste.
denn wer sein RL deswegen vernachlässigt, der ist nen armes Würstchen. <-- war ich auch mal ne Weile eins, und das isses echt nicht wert.


----------



## jon_x (13. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Das passiert meistens nur bei einem gewissen Altersdurchschnitt. Wenn hier alle Erwachsen wären, würde so ein Thread gar nicht erst entstehen.




nein nicht nur dieser thread auch der artikel, der ja wohl von einem proffesionellem journalisten geschrieben wurde provuziert das, man muss sich nur die überschrift angucken dann ist schon alles klar.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> naja körperlich... geistig is immer so ne sache *hust*



hmpf  ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, das war kein Kompliment.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (13. März 2008)

> nein nicht nur dieser thread auch der artikel, der ja wohl von einem proffesionellem journalisten geschrieben wurde provuziert das, man muss sich nur die überschrift angucken dann ist schon alles klar.



Der Jounalist weiß schon warum er das so schreibt. Wobei wir wieder beim Thema geistiges Alter wären. Der Journalist geht davon aus, dass sein Artikel in dieser Form am besten ankommt. Und anscheinend funktioniert das.


----------



## Takius (13. März 2008)

Omg News mit Frauen in WoW, was ganz neues was es noch nie gab!OH NEIN, eine Frau die auch noch besser ist als alle Männer!...
..
Sorry aber ich find das lächerlich dass jedesmal, wenn es irgendwie um Frauen in WoW geht, so ein Spektakel drum aufgeführt wird.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Der Jounalist weiß schon warum er das so schreibt. Wobei wir wieder beim Thema geistiges Alter wären. Der Journalist geht davon aus, dass sein Artikel in dieser Form am besten ankommt. Und anscheinend funktioniert das.


Und wie das funktioniert.. leider.. 
Aber ich glaube, es liegt auch daran, dass 95% die hier in diesen Thread schreiben, gerade einfach nichts besseres zu tun habe.. ;D


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Und wie das funktioniert.. leider..
> Aber ich glaube, es liegt auch daran, dass 95% die hier in diesen Thread schreiben, gerade einfach nichts besseres zu tun habe.. ;D



ich schreib neben bei ein wichtigen Bericht, sag sowas nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (13. März 2008)

ich sag mal schön für sie^^
aber man kann es halt net genau beurteilen ob man im pvp schnell
paar mal die richtigen knöpfe drücke oder ob man im pve
bei nen boss die richtige taktik ausprobieren must bzw. anwendet
daher jmd als beste spielerin zu betiteln is ja quatsch
genauso könnte man sagen der typ der nur nen tag für lvl1 bis lvl 70
gebraucht hat is der beste spieler
also ansichtssache

vote ebenfalls für mehr frauen in wow^^

@ohrensammlers beitrag LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich schreib neben bei ein wichtigen Bericht, sag sowas nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja.. ich korriger nebenbei Pläne.. aber das will doch niemand hören! ;D


----------



## Lokibu (13. März 2008)

Und ich arbeite auch nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. ich meinte hauptsächlich.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hmpf  ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, das war kein Kompliment.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*tröst* Ich sag ja nich dass es bei Dir so is ^^ aber man weiss ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich kenn Dich ja nich O.o)


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

@Riane: und ich erstelle Pläne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry für doppelpost.. (hab doch edit gedrückt.. naja)


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Wären wir nicht grade alle auf Arbeit würden wir vermutlich statt im Forum im Spiel sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Shênya diplomatische Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> @Riane: und ich erstelle Pläne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja ich doch auch.. Aber die netten Herren Architekten meinen mal wieder, sie müssten alles geändert haben! :>


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (13. März 2008)

und ich fahr gleich zur arbeit^^
ja solche leute solls noch geben die neben noch arbeiten müssen
sind aber wohl vom aussterben bedroht^^


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ja ich doch auch.. Aber die netten Herren Architekten meinen mal wieder, sie müssten alles geändert haben! :>



hab grad keine lust auf ne PM, also schreib ichs hier (tut mir Leid an alle beteiligten.. wenn ihr wollt: /flame on)

Was arbeitest denn?
Bin Bauzeichnerin in Lehre. Und ja ich mag die netten Herren Architekten auch sehr *hehe*


----------



## Lokibu (13. März 2008)

> Wären wir nicht grade alle auf Arbeit würden wir vermutlich statt im Forum im Spiel sein



Ich glaube da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> hab grad keine lust auf ne PM, also schreib ichs hier (tut mir Leid an alle beteiligten.. wenn ihr wollt: /flame on)
> 
> Was arbeitest denn?
> Bin Bauzeichnerin in Lehre. Und ja ich mag die netten Herren Architekten auch sehr *hehe*


Metallbaukonstrukteur auch in Ausbildung! ;D
Und lass sie ruhig flamen.. Das machen sie sowieso immer.. xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Metallbaukonstrukteur auch in Ausbildung! ;D
> Und lass sie ruhig flamen.. Das machen sie sowieso immer.. xD




Frauen die Arbeiten UND WOW zocken, kein Wunder das alles zugrunde geht. Demnächst wollt ihr wohl auch noch wählen dürfen was ??


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Frauen die Arbeiten UND WOW zocken, kein Wunder das alles zugrunde geht. Demnächst wollt ihr wohl auch noch wählen dürfen was ??



hey!! nu ma langsam kleener ja? Ich flame Dich gleich xD


----------



## L-MWarFReak (13. März 2008)

hmmmmm sind frauen etwas anderes? Nur weil es nicht typisch für sie ist PC zu spielen ist es kein grund das alles verwirrend anzusehen... (btw. WoW ist das 2. beliebsteste Frauen spiel DER WELT, nach Sims 2 xD)


LG


----------



## Ronma (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich schreib neben bei ein wichtigen Bericht, sag sowas nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schreib ich diesen wichtigen Bericht oder eben nicht? 

Das ist hier die Frage, mit der ich mich beim rumplage. 

Bevor ich aber beim Bericht schreiben versage, 
genieß ich meine Mittagspause mit einer kühlen Orangenbrause, a
uf das ich ins Büro wieder kehre und erfolgreich den Bericht zu ende schreibe und das mit Ansage! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illian1887 (13. März 2008)

die is im Clan SK Gaming is klar das sie eine der besten ist.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Frauen die Arbeiten UND WOW zocken, kein Wunder das alles zugrunde geht. Demnächst wollt ihr wohl auch noch wählen dürfen was ??


Was heisst hier FraueN? ;D


----------



## prontopronto (13. März 2008)

Alleine schon die Überschrift und die Annahme man könne "Bester WoW-Spieler" werden find ich ja ... putzig.

Habe nur den Artikel überflogen, aber es geht wohl wieder nur um Arena-Müll, richtig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wer der geile Arena-R0xx0r ist, ist der "beste" Wow-Spieler ? Genial !


----------



## Hamstax (13. März 2008)

naja bei Dark Age of Camelot wars einfacher festzustellen wer der beste spieler war, da das spiel auf pvp ausgelegt war

ich war bester meiner Klasse aufm Server weil der Server so gevotet hat ^^ so kann man das wunderbar feststellen ^^
nur in WoW sehen die Shadowdeath's und Fastfragger's bis auf ein paar ´`^ alle gelcih aus. 
ist halt mehr n gilden spiel
sagst du einem ja ich bin der und der von dem server dann siehste nur ????
aber sagste ich bin von der gilde und auf einmal aaaaaaaaaaaaha-effekt
und wow ist und bleibt ein pve spiel. die pvp komponente haben sie nur mehr shclecht als recht obendraufgeklatscht


----------



## Caliostra (13. März 2008)

@Ohrensammler: Du hast bei Deiner Aufzählung was vergessen ... das die Frauen sich nie verlaufen können, da immer ein Navigator dabei ist ... das ist das erste, und das zweite; Frauen dürfen in Deutschland schon lange wählen so leid es mir tut ... die letzte Bastion, wo nur Männer wählen durften, der Kanton Schwyz in der Schweiz ist 1985 als letzte Bastion gefallen ... leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> Schreib ich diesen wichtigen Bericht oder eben nicht?
> 
> Das ist hier die Frage, mit der ich mich beim rumplage.
> 
> ...



In der Tat ist jetzt gleich mittag
das steht mit zu laut meinem Vertrag
drum geh ich jetzt was kauen
um später wieder reinzuschauen

(versmaß oje)

@ Riane  ups


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> @Ohrensammler: Du hast bei Deiner Aufzählung was vergessen ... das die Frauen sich nie verlaufen können, da immer ein Navigator dabei ist ... das ist das erste, und das zweite; Frauen dürfen in Deutschland schon lange wählen so leid es mir tut ... die letzte Bastion, wo nur Männer wählen durften, der Kanton Schwyz in der Schweiz ist 1985 als letzte Bastion gefallen ... leider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mist echt?? das erklärt einiges  *flüchtet sich in die Mittagspause*


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Naja.. aber ich nimms dir nicht übel! ;D 
Ich muss wohl doch irgendwas anderes rumbasteln bei meiner Signatur.. :x


----------



## Exomia (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> hab grad keine lust auf ne PM, also schreib ichs hier (tut mir Leid an alle beteiligten.. wenn ihr wollt: /flame on)
> 
> Was arbeitest denn?
> Bin Bauzeichnerin in Lehre. Und ja ich mag die netten Herren Architekten auch sehr *hehe*




^^ Bin auch Bauzeichner aber ausgelernt, und zum Thema ich bin für mehr Frauen, und weniger Zicken (von der männlichen wie weiblichen Seite )


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> ^^ Bin auch Bauzeichner aber ausgelernt, und zum Thema ich bin für mehr Frauen, und weniger Zicken (von der männlichen wie weiblichen Seite )


Bravo!


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> ^^ Bin auch Bauzeichner aber ausgelernt, und zum Thema ich bin für mehr Frauen, und weniger Zicken (von der männlichen wie weiblichen Seite )



och :S Zickenkriege > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Bravo!




hab mich nur gefreut kenne so wenige davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> hab mich nur gefreut kenne so wenige davon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich könnte wetten Du bist auch n'crazy Typ ne? Alle bauzeichner/Innen die ich kenne sind total crazy ^^


----------



## Black Muffin (13. März 2008)

Sie spielt in einer wahrlich hohen Liga. Mein Cousin spielt einen Rogue in der zweitbesten Liga der Welt!
Sie mag wohl vom PvP her die beste Spielerin sein, aber vom PvE her? Na ja, mal schauen. =P

<V> Vul'gor 2th Leagut fth =)


----------



## Exomia (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ich könnte wetten Du bist auch n'crazy Typ ne? Alle bauzeichner/Innen die ich kenne sind total crazy ^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn du wüsstest, die Lacher sind mir meistens sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber nur mit meiner rechten Hand (auch ne Frau btw) wir rocken jede Party um es mal so zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jojo10 (13. März 2008)

Cholan schrieb:


> Aber nur als Heiler!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blödsinn im 1on1 is der feral Druide einer der Stärksten klassen, wenn nicht die stärkste! Also erst nachdenken dann schreiben


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> hab mich nur gefreut kenne so wenige davon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht-Zicken, oder wie? oO
Ich mag Zicken.. So wird einem nie langweilig! ^^ Naja.. wenn es eine zu grosse Zicke ist, kann es schon furchtbar enden.. aber so ein gewisses Mass an rumzickerei.. Find ich irgendwie Sexy.. xD
Mein Gott.. ich glaub ich muss essen gehen.. -.-

edit: jow, bin essen.. machts gut! ;D


----------



## Monkeyrama (13. März 2008)

SK-Gaming sagt ja wohl mal alles......


----------



## Dusktumy (13. März 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> Das interessante daran ist der Link weiter unten. Da sind die Spiele zu finden die WoW stürzen wollen- LoL.
> Naja von mir aus sollen sie es versuchen.
> Zum Thema:
> 
> Interessiert mich nicht. Ich freu mich immer mal was weibliches im TS2 zu hören, anstatt immer nur Kerle oder heranwachsende.



Sind viel Schrott-spiele dabei aber Age of Conan und Warhammer Online haben wirklich sehr gute chancen


----------



## Exomia (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Nicht-Zicken, oder wie? oO
> Ich mag Zicken.. So wird einem nie langweilig! ^^ Naja.. wenn es eine zu grosse Zicke ist, kann es schon furchtbar enden.. aber so ein gewisses Mass an rumzickerei.. Find ich irgendwie Sexy.. xD
> Mein Gott.. ich glaub ich muss essen gehen.. -.-
> 
> edit: jow, bin essen.. machts gut! ;D




Zicken ist toll, aufsticheln ist toll, sich gegenseitig auf die Schippe nehmen ist super toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich meinte eher so richtig böses rum gezicke. Beispiel:

Erste wipe, Spieler XY legt los:
Man so wird das nichts, echt nichts, der Krieger hält keine Aggro, der Heiler schafts nicht mal zwei zu heilen. Ich komm mir vor als wäre ich die einzige die hier was versteht.

Ich:
Wie wäre es meine liebe wenn du den Tank einfach mal antanken  lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xy:
Jetzt fang du blos nicht auch noch an wenigstens mach ich schaden im gegensatz zu dir. Mach mir ein Portal ich hab kein bock mehr, das wirste ja noch hin bekommen oder....



*hust* so was nenne ich ich zickien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (13. März 2008)

besteR wow spieleR ist ein mäddchen, geile überschrift  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber war ja klar das es ne japse is, die hat bestimmt ganz viel hilfe von ihren chinafarmer freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (13. März 2008)

heavy-metal schrieb:


> besteR wow spieleR ist ein mäddchen, geile überschrift
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wäre ja fast lustig wenn du beachtet hättest das sie Amerikanerin ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomona (13. März 2008)

druide + krieger/schurke/hexer/priester
sagt doch alleine schon alles, wenn man sich die statistiken anguckt...
ich bin davon eher unbeeindruckt.
und wieso soll ne frau nicht genau so schnell die tasten drücken können wie ein mann? ich mein skill hat ja was mit reaktionsvermögen und schnellen entscheidungen zu tun und das kann ne frau doch genau so gut, wenn nicht sogar besser, stichwort multitasking...


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wenn du wüsstest, die Lacher sind mir meistens sicher
> ...



*freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was das zicken anbelangt: eben ich machs gerne xD (aber ned so schlimm wie oben beschrieben ^^)


----------



## Mokrar (13. März 2008)

Schade das unserer Männerwelt so langsam die Domänen ausgehen, erst die Macht, dann die Arbeit, jetzt auch noch WoW    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr werdet sehen, in 50-100 Jahren wird die Welt nur von Frauen regiert werden, weil sie besser intrigieren können^^

Aber im Ernst mehr Frauen können nich schaden (bei WoW^^), dass machts nur interessanter und bringt mal neue themen in Ts und Chat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (13. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Der Jounalist weiß schon warum er das so schreibt. Wobei wir wieder beim Thema geistiges Alter wären. Der Journalist geht davon aus, dass sein Artikel in dieser Form am besten ankommt. Und anscheinend funktioniert das.



von am "besten" ankommen kann hier garnicht die rede sein, mir komt die galle hoch wenn ich diesen dreck lese!


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Mokrar schrieb:


> Schade das unserer Männerwelt so langsam die Domänen ausgehen, erst die Macht, dann die Arbeit, jetzt auch noch WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaaaaaa!! Ich werde über Euch herrschen *muahahaha* Gedankenkontrolle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lach*


----------



## Murloc92 (13. März 2008)

dafür sind wir Männer besser im PVE ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> jaaaaaa!! Ich werde über Euch herrschen *muahahaha* Gedankenkontrolle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uha.. irgendwie erschleicht sich mir das Gefühl, dass du eine Dominantische Ader hast.. *duck*
Lieber nichts mehr sagen, was dich verärgern könnte.. :x


----------



## kotsos (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ihr riesigen, mächtigen beiden grossen, runden, prallen, wunderbaren....Augäpfel. was sonst


Simpsons Zitat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (13. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Zicken ist toll, aufsticheln ist toll, sich gegenseitig auf die Schippe nehmen ist super toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




solche Leute kenn, ich einfach daufmöbeln, ob der tank nun antankt oder nicht, udn am besten noch auf 5 Mobs gleichzeitig, damit dem Tank auch jaaa nicht langweilig wird.

solche Leute ruhig 3x sterben lassen, dann merkens sies.

Auf die Aktion mit dem Portal hätt ich gesagt: Nee sry hab ich nicht gelernt, muss aufs Mount (oder was auch immer) sparen XD

Aber wie war das mit dem Können: Wer Können hat, kann auch mit Pyro pullen, oder alleine auf nen Worldboss stürmen, genauso wie man. Nur Können hat mit Erfolg leider wenig zu tun -.-


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Uha.. irgendwie erschleicht sich mir das Gefühl, dass du eine Dominantische Ader hast.. *duck*
> Lieber nichts mehr sagen, was dich verärgern könnte.. :x



wer? iiiichh??? neeee xD

PS: Du verärgerst mich nich ^^ dazu braucht es viel.. meistens. Ahja ich muss noch nen blog schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit @grimmrog: dann sagt man: Ne sry bin auf teleport geskillt.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (13. März 2008)

ich sag nur eins .. luck .. luck luck luck ! ^^


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> ich sag nur eins .. luck .. luck luck luck ! ^^



Neidisch?^^


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> wer? iiiichh??? neeee xD
> 
> PS: Du verärgerst mich nich ^^ dazu braucht es viel.. meistens. Ahja ich muss noch nen blog schreiben
> 
> ...


Naja.. aber lieber jetzt schon liep sein, als dass ich dann- wenn du an die Macht gekommen bist, gefoltert werde.. :/


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Naja.. aber lieber jetzt schon liep sein, als dass ich dann- wenn du an die Macht gekommen bist, gefoltert werde.. :/



ach mist.. ich vergas zu erwähnen: Du stehst schon auf der Liste :S


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ach mist.. ich vergas zu erwähnen: Du stehst schon auf der Liste :S


Oh nooooooez.. *nächste Brücke such* :x


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Oh nooooooez.. *nächste Brücke such* :x



ich rezz Dich dann *hehe* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: So langsam überlege ich mir echt auch nen "wann isses endlich soweit? need patch 2.4" thread aufzumachen O.o


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ich rezz Dich dann *hehe*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na toll.. Aber pha! Ich hab Ank *hrr-hrr* ;D


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Na toll.. Aber pha! Ich hab Ank *hrr-hrr* ;D



pah.. shamy.. nachmacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (13. März 2008)

@Shênya "edit @grimmrog: dann sagt man: Ne sry bin auf teleport geskillt."

stimmt, das klingt noch besser XD

Naja
die meisten Vorurteile zwichen Männern und Frauen stammen noch aus den Verhalten der Urzeit, und ist somit genetisch veranlagt wenn wir als Menscheit so noch 5 Jahre existieren, wird sich das ausgleichen und verschwinden. Bis dahin werden wir aber noch viel Spaß im Kampf der geschlechter haben.

und naja leider stimmts, meine Freundin schafft es trotz Karte sich in WoW immer zu verlaufen. Aber ich will ja nicht über sie lästern, es ist nur immerwieder bischen Lustig, wie sie zum 100x den gleichen Müll macht und ich ihr erklär, warum sies nicht machen soll, und es eben trotzdem noch 200x so macht. Aber vielleicht mag sie Bob ja einfach zu sehr. Aber sie reagiert eben seht gewohnt, und hat immer das gleiche Spielmuster.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> @Shênya "edit @grimmrog: dann sagt man: Ne sry bin auf teleport geskillt."
> 
> stimmt, das klingt noch besser XD
> 
> ...



ich fand den spruch von nem hunter gestern in grp viiiel geiler:
also: Ich hab ma das alter der spieler gecheckt etc.

Iwann schreibt der:
also meine Freundin sagt mir des öftern ich sehe zwar älter aus als 16, aber im Geiste sei ich noch einiges jünger.
Das war der Aufsteller des Abends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (13. März 2008)

omg ein kiddy war dieser thread nötig????


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> omg ein kiddy war dieser thread nötig????


Irgendwie schon, ja.. :/




Yagilius schrieb:


> Jeder Depp kann einen Druiden zocken und vorallem weil die so IMBA sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schrieb ein WL! ^^


----------



## Yagilius (13. März 2008)

Jeder Depp kann einen Druiden zocken und vorallem weil die so IMBA sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (13. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> omg ein kiddy war dieser thread nötig????



Ja war er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und nur weil ich Smilies benutze bin ich kein Kiddy, ich unterlege meine Aussagen nur gerne mit für jeden verständlichen e-mots um Misverständnisse zu vermeiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ps: *knuff*Shênya*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keeris (13. März 2008)

http://www.chip.de/news/World-of-Warcraft-...t_28408348.html


die meldung find ich viel lustiger xD


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Ja war er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



smilies gehören zum Text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Exomia: Womit hab ich das knuff verdient?^^


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

keeris schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/news/World-of-Warcraft-...t_28408348.html
> die meldung find ich viel lustiger xD


Omg.. wie ungerecht.. :x Aber nice! ;D


----------



## Exomia (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> smilies gehören zum Text
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Find dich cool und deine Meinung, auserdem biste du eine die mal diskutiert anstatt flamed.


Und an alle die sich jetzt benachteiligt fühlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Knuff you @ all* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Find dich cool und deine Meinung, auserdem biste du eine die mal diskutiert anstatt flamed.
> Und an alle die sich jetzt benachteiligt fühlen
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm... ich mache aber beides  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber meine Flames liegen nur da wo sie auch berechtigt sind (meistens)
mensch ich sollt ma wieder arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

PS: ich mag Dich auch. ahja und riane auch *gg*

PS Exomia: Diebstahl is kein Metall? Dann macht meine Rogues was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (13. März 2008)

keeris schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/news/World-of-Warcraft-...t_28408348.html
> die meldung find ich viel lustiger xD




*zum Pranger renn Gm einspann Tomaten verteil und feuer frei geb*


Die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle Oo


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> *zum Pranger renn Gm einspann Tomaten verteil und feuer frei geb*
> Die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle Oo



ne aber echt nich.. Ich glaub die haben angst, dass sie WoW Kunden klaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (13. März 2008)

Jetzt soll mir mal jemand erklären wie in einem 5-Mann/Frau-Team ,in dem einer auf dem anderen aufbaut,jemand der/die beste/r sein kann....


----------



## Exomia (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> hmmm... ich mache aber beides
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Komm her ich Buff dich bist du denkst du wärst ein Palla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Komm her ich Buff dich bist du denkst du wärst ein Palla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seit wann is ein Pala inteligent? *hust* nix gesagt *pfeif*
Den Buff kannste Dir aber gerne sparen. Es gibt Leute die ihn besser brauchen könnten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ne aber echt nich.. Ich glaub die haben angst, dass sie WoW Kunden klaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja die teens schaun sich auch pornos neben wow an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> seit wann is ein Pala inteligent? *hust* nix gesagt *pfeif*
> Den Buff kannste Dir aber gerne sparen. Es gibt Leute die ihn besser brauchen könnten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja deswegen gebe ich ihnen ja immer nen Intbuff, und da durch werden die Brotpallas etwas schlauer und merken  das Kampf und Krieg keien lössung ist also reden sie und daher machen sie so wenig Schaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> naja die teens schaun sich auch pornos neben wow an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falsch.. teens strippen mit der nachtelfe und der blutelfe. Oder: (man wie ich das liebe)
ich "strippe" mit meiner draenei vor nem ud hexer und der kommt nich mehr raus aus den emos spammen xD


----------



## Ilunadin (13. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> naja die teens schaun sich auch pornos neben wow an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja den richtigen kellerkindteens reicht schon die normale  "nacktversion" der Draenai,Blutelfinnen und Nachtelfinnen
  hmm da fällt mir ein mir wurde ma vertickert es gäbe nudepatches für wow...is das nicht abnormaler also so n Porno? naja mir an und für sich egal ich kann weedr dem einen nochd em anderen was abgewinnen


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ahja und riane auch *gg*


Irgendwie ist es schon grausam.. kaum wird man von einem Mädel (naja, du könntest auch irgend ein Typ sein, der uns alle verarscht.. sehr lustig! ;D) irgendwo erwähnt, wird SOFORT gequotet. Hm.. naja.. ich machs auch gerade.. :x Naja, was soll man dagegen schon machen? Jaja.. was soll man da bloss machen.. 
ich glaub ich laber heute wirklich nur noch Dreck.. ist ja grausam.. ich glaub ich mach mir gleich einen Forentwink und geb mich als heisses Mädel aus und nimm jedem das Gold ab.. ;D

Aber:
Ich mag dich auch (sowas dürfte ich aber eigentlich nicht schreiben)! :x Sag's allso bitte niemandem, danke! ;D


----------



## EliteOrk (13. März 2008)

lol, /duel..dann gibts n pwn^^


----------



## Exomia (13. März 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> hmm da fällt mir ein mir wurde ma vertickert es gäbe nudepatches für wow...is das nicht abnormaler also so n Porno? naja mir an und für sich egal ich kann weedr dem einen nochd em anderen was abgewinnen+




Ich hab mir mit strippen mein 40 Mount besorgt hatte inerhalb einer Woche 60G  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es schon grausam.. kaum wird man von einem Mädel (naja, du könntest auch irgend ein Typ sein, der uns alle verarscht.. sehr lustig! ;D) irgendwo erwähnt, wird SOFORT gequotet. Hm.. naja.. ich machs auch gerade.. :x Naja, was soll man dagegen schon machen? Jaja.. was soll man da bloss machen..
> ich glaub ich laber heute wirklich nur noch Dreck.. ist ja grausam.. ich glaub ich mach mir gleich einen Forentwink und geb mich als heisses Mädel aus und nimm jedem das Gold ab.. ;D
> 
> Aber:
> Ich mag dich auch (sowas dürfte ich aber eigentlich nicht schreiben)! :x Sag's allso bitte niemandem, danke! ;D



Du traust mir also zu, dass ich alle hier im Forum aufn Arm nehm? :amused: <- wieso gibts dafür keinen smilie????

@eliteOrk: an wen war das? (schätze an die amerikanerin ne?^^)


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Du traust mir also zu, dass ich alle hier im Forum aufn Arm nehm? :amused: <- wieso gibts dafür keinen smilie????
> 
> @eliteOrk: an wen war das? (schätze an die amerikanerin ne?^^)


Man weiss ja nie! ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- hilft in jeder Situation! Zudem das schönste und beste Smilie von allen.. :>


----------



## Dragaron (13. März 2008)

Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haste das Buch von Eva Herman gelesen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Výron Tankadin (13. März 2008)

man merkt immer wie schnell männliche Spieler im TS wach werden sobald sich eine weibliche Stimme meldet. Nichts neues das viele Männer sich nach gutaussehende Zockerweibchen die Finger lecken und teils schon notgeil sind.
Ich habe meine Frau und spiele mit ihr zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Výron schrieb:


> man merkt immer wie schnell männliche Spieler im TS wach werden sobald sich eine weibliche Stimme meldet. Nichts neues das viele Männer sich nach gutaussehende Zockerweibchen die Finger lecken und teils schon notgeil sind.
> Ich habe meine Frau und spiele mit ihr zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dito.. ;D
Und zudem geb ich dir zu 100% Recht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Výron schrieb:


> man merkt immer wie schnell männliche Spieler im TS wach werden sobald sich eine weibliche Stimme meldet. Nichts neues das viele Männer sich nach gutaussehende Zockerweibchen die Finger lecken und teils schon notgeil sind.
> Ich habe meine Frau und spiele mit ihr zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Dito.. ;D
> Und zudem geb ich dir zu 100% Recht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bezieht sich auf die ersten 2 zeilen ned auf die letzten beiden oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- das ist das beste smilie ^^


----------



## Melian (13. März 2008)

ich bin auch imba..einsdrölf..

sowas unnützes.

ausserdem: wer definiert, dass pvpler "die besten sind"? ist pvp das einzige an wow?


----------



## Tôny (13. März 2008)

Naja wenn man im besten Team spielt heisst es ja net unbedingt das man selber auch zu den besten gehört;P Will damit net sagen das sie es net könnte nur "beste" ist evtl übertrieben. Denke mal das da mehr drüber berichtet wird weil es eine Frau ist und zocken ja immernoch ne Männerdomäne ist. Aber naja mir ists egal obs nen Mann oder ne Frau ist.


----------



## Princ (13. März 2008)

Was solls dann ist sie halt die Beste Zockerin. Respekt meinerseits hat sie , da ich weis wie nervig Arena ist. ich schaff atm ned mal die 2 k.....

Aber einige scheinen hier was zu vergessen. Frauen sind auch Menschen . punkt aus fertig.....
Wenn die halt besser sind .....was solls jeder kann was anderes besser ....

die einen pvp die anderen pe die anderen können gewissen encounter nicht die dann andere besser können und umgekehrt..
.
das gleiche hast du doch auch bei anderen Computer spielen...

zB.. CSS
Die hören ne frauenstimme auffen server via voicespeak und denken nur *goil (.Y.) *

Das teilweise manche Männers da nen Rad ab haben ... naja ich muss mich manchmal für schämen >_>

Und ja ! Ich bin n Kerl


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> bezieht sich auf die ersten 2 zeilen ned auf die letzten beiden oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--- DAS ist das beste smilie  weil es all das hier perfekt zusammenfasst!



Princ schrieb:


> Aber einige scheinen hier was zu vergessen. Frauen sind auch Menschen . punkt aus fertig.....



Gewagte Behauptung! Hast du Quellen ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <--- DAS ist das beste smilie  weil es all das hier perfekt zusammenfasst!



ja ne nu muss ich Dir auch noch zustimmen *grml* *lach* stimmt. Hast mich geschlagen ich gebs zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gewagte behauptung?????? Aufpassen ja? ^^


----------



## Gumbie (13. März 2008)

lol ich versteh nicht ganz den sinn spielen frauen besser? wenn man es kann spielen beide gleich ist wie mit dem Autofahren^^


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> bezieht sich auf die ersten 2 zeilen ned auf die letzten beiden oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es bezieht sich eigentlich auf..

*man merkt immer wie schnell männliche Spieler im TS wach werden sobald sich eine weibliche Stimme meldet. Nichts neues das viele Männer sich nach gutaussehende Zockerweibchen die Finger lecken *und teils schon notgeil sind.
*Ich habe meine Frau und spiele mit ihr zusammen*

..das Markierte geschreibsel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- auch mega toll! Und ja dein Smilie mag ich auch..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja.. irgendwie mag ich alle.. ;D


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <--- DAS ist das beste smilie  weil es all das hier perfekt zusammenfasst!



Oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist, wollte eigentlich Editieren.. Sorry für Doppelpost.. :x


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Es bezieht sich eigentlich auf..
> 
> *man merkt immer wie schnell männliche Spieler im TS wach werden sobald sich eine weibliche Stimme meldet. Nichts neues das viele Männer sich nach gutaussehende Zockerweibchen die Finger lecken *und teils schon notgeil sind.
> *Ich habe meine Frau und spiele mit ihr zusammen*
> ...



*verdauen muss* Du bist vergeben? alles umsonst? NEEEEEIIIIIINNNNNN *Turm such*


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> *verdauen muss* Du bist vergeben? alles umsonst? NEEEEEIIIIIINNNNNN *Turm such*


Ohnein.. Das tut mir leid.. :x Ich demontier alle Türme..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kannst du dir nix antun!


----------



## Grimmrog (13. März 2008)

viele können eben nicht damit umgehen, da sie nur noch vorm WoW hocken, und keine realen Frauen (außer Mutti) mehr kennen. Also denken sie natürlich an das erste, was Ihnen in Bezug auf Frauen einfällt, udn nicht mit WoW zu tun hat, und was das bei den meisten (pupertierenden) WoWlern ist, wissen wir doch alle.

Naja in 3 Jahren legt sich das dann,
oder auch nicht, dann sidn die 12 jährigen ja auch erst 15 und legen los. 
Dann legts sich eben nie, seit doch Froh, so haben die Mädels noch nen extrapunkt, wenn sie mal was wollen^^ Die Waffen einer Frau müsst ihr halt voll ausnutzen.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (13. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/news/Der-beste-WoW-Spie...n_31153240.html
> 
> was haltet ihr davon? kennt ihr sonst auch Frauen die euch in WoW mächtig einheizen??? was macht Frauen so Mächtig
> 
> ...



da hat chip aber ein quatsch geschriben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> American "Hafu" from the realm Tichondrius in BG9 can most probably be considered as the worlds best *female gamer*.


von sk-gaming -> http://www.sk-gaming.com/content/16127-The...st_female_gamer

/edit : ist mir völlig egal, ob der beste wow spieler weiblich oder männlich ist...


----------



## fele1 (13. März 2008)

also ich finds auch bisschen schade dass eine Spielerin die im PvP super ist gleich als die beste WoW Spielerin angesehen wird. Gibt auch Qualitäten die im PvE zu beachten sind, die nicht jeder drauf hat!

Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (13. März 2008)

cool hätte ich mir NIE gedacht. druiden sind eh ziemlich gut in pvp.

wenn die gegner wüssten, dass sie gerade von einer frau besiegt wurden ^^



finds aber toll das ein mädchen ein von männern dominiertes spiel spielt.


----------



## kaali (13. März 2008)

so weit ist wow gesunken das die besten spieler aus dem pvp kommen :/

sollten eher mal schauen wer am besten in ner gruppe spielen kann das würde einigen weiterhelfen


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

kaali schrieb:


> so weit ist wow gesunken das die besten spieler aus dem pvp kommen :/
> 
> sollten eher mal schauen wer am besten in ner gruppe spielen kann das würde einigen weiterhelfen


Wie willst du dies den bitte schön machen? ^^


----------



## Grimmrog (13. März 2008)

Oh Oh, im ADS bin cih im dmg auch ab und an ganz oben, bin ich deshalbd er Beste? 

kein wunder, daß alle im Alterac nur DMG machen wollen, und dann das Ganze BG schief geht. oh mann, ich könnt heuuuuuulen.
Der Beste Gamer ist der, der seinen Job so macht, daß die ganze Gruppe damit optimalen Erfolg hat.

ich seh jetz schon die ganzen kiddeis, die dudu spielen, und nun genauso skillen werden, wie DER BESTE SPIELERIN der Welt oder die Beste Spieler? ja wie nu? so richtig könenn die sich anscheinend nicht entscheiden. Isses nur M? W oder doch Sächlich? Tja wer weiß!


Naja umsetzen, indem die gruppe wählt, wer ihrere Meinung nach, seinen Job am Besten gemacht hat--> natürlich darf man sich selbst nicht wählen.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> cool hätte ich mir NIE gedacht. druiden sind eh ziemlich gut in pvp.
> 
> wenn die gegner wüssten, dass sie gerade von einer frau besiegt wurden ^^
> finds aber toll das ein mädchen ein von männern dominiertes spiel spielt.



die Aussage passt mir mal ganz ehrlich überhaupt nicht!
Das is genauso ein vorurteilspost:

ganz à la: Boah ne ne frau hat mich eben gepwnt, boah man ey.
Und NIE gedacht, dass ne Frau die "beste" sein könnte. Na danke.


----------



## Gnorgh (13. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Oh Oh, im ADS bin cih im dmg auch ab und an ganz oben, bin ich deshalbd er Beste?
> 
> kein wunder, daß alle im Alterac nur DMG machen wollen, und dann das Ganze BG schief geht. oh mann, ich könnt heuuuuuulen.
> Der Beste Gamer ist der, der seinen Job so macht, daß die ganze Gruppe damit optimalen Erfolg hat.
> ...




/sign

Aber ich frag mich auch, warum ein Arena-Spieler der bester WoW-Spieler ist! Das ist eine total engstirnige und auch schwachsinnige Meinung. Der Beste ist nicht der, der am meistens Damage macht. Der Beste ist auch nicht der, der in der Arena rumroXXort und sonst nichts gebacken bekommt...

Meiner Meinung nach gibts es keinen "besten WoW-Spieler", weil WoW sehr vielschichtig ist... (Klassen, Pvp, PvE usw...)


----------



## Morcan (13. März 2008)

> Die Amerikanerin "Hafu" ist die beste Spielerin des Online-Games World of Warcraft, so der Spiele-Clan SK Gaming.



Die sagen nur, dass sie beste SpielerIN ist, also kann es ebenso noch den besten Spieler(männlich!!) geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> die Aussage passt mir mal ganz ehrlich überhaupt nicht!
> Das is genauso ein vorurteilspost:
> 
> ganz à la: Boah ne ne frau hat mich eben gepwnt, boah man ey.
> Und NIE gedacht, dass ne Frau die "beste" sein könnte. Na danke.


Das stimmt! Mach ihn alle.. :>


----------



## Morcan (13. März 2008)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Aber ich frag mich auch, warum ein Arena-Spieler der bester WoW-Spieler ist! Das ist eine total engstirnige und auch schwachsinnige Meinung. Der Beste ist nicht der, der am meistens Damage macht. Der Beste ist auch nicht der, der in der Arena rumroXXort und sonst nichts gebacken bekommt...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach gibts es keinen "besten WoW-Spieler", weil WoW sehr vielschichtig ist... (Klassen, Pvp, PvE usw...)


Das zeigt aber auch mal wieder das Blizz das schöne PvE vernachlässigt, ich werd mich demnächst evtl. auch nach ner besseren Alternative zu WoW umschaun ^^


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Oh Oh, im ADS bin cih im dmg auch ab und an ganz oben, bin ich deshalbd er Beste?
> 
> kein wunder, daß alle im Alterac nur DMG machen wollen, und dann das Ganze BG schief geht. oh mann, ich könnt heuuuuuulen.
> Der Beste Gamer ist der, der seinen Job so macht, daß die ganze Gruppe damit optimalen Erfolg hat.
> ...



doppelzitat sry!

Muss Dir da leider zustimmen. Mindestens was im AV das dmg machen betrifft. Ans healen, teamplay denkt niemand mehr. MIr fallen da nur noch lemmings ein.

Im übrigen: Es gibt auch Transsexuelle! also is der beste Spielerin / die beste Spieler nich so abwegig. Auch wenns bei dem Artikel sicherlich nicht stimmt.


----------



## RockyHorror (13. März 2008)

apu. schrieb:


> es war wieder klar dass der beste spieler im bereich pvp gekürt wird, und es dann für das ganze game gilt.



war klar das wieder ein pve´ler in der ecke steht und weint ... du bist auch mädchen oder?


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

RockyHorror schrieb:


> war klar das wieder ein pve´ler in der ecke steht und weint ... du bist auch mädchen oder?



......


----------



## -dekagepe- (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass nicht mehr Frauen WoW spielen. Das muss doch ein Paradies für sie sein.
> 
> - Man kann seine Spielerpuppe immer wieder anders anziehen und zurecht machen
> - Es gibt süüüsse kleine Tierchen die um einen rumhüpfen oder flattern.
> ...



*kniet vor lachen*

der war echt nicht schlecht...
@topic...interessiert mich ned.


----------



## Grimmrog (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> doppelzitat sry!
> 
> Muss Dir da leider zustimmen. Mindestens was im AV das dmg machen betrifft. Ans healen, teamplay denkt niemand mehr. MIr fallen da nur noch lemmings ein.
> 
> Im übrigen: Es gibt auch Transsexuelle! also is der beste Spielerin / die beste Spieler nich so abwegig. Auch wenns bei dem Artikel sicherlich nicht stimmt.




Ja neeeee eigentlich nicht, genetisch gesehen gibts nur M W und zwittrig, also eins von beiden ist man nun mal als Mensch, nur weil einer aber XY ist, und sich ne grube und 2 Haufen aufschütten lässt oder W ist und seine Berge abbauen und sich nen anhängsel dranbauen lässt, ändert das nix an seinen Genen.

Auch wenns  diskriminierend klingen mag, Transsexualität und homosexualität sind sind gesehen geistige bzw Psychische Fehlbildungen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> cool hätte ich mir NIE gedacht. druiden sind eh ziemlich gut in pvp.
> 
> wenn die gegner wüssten, dass sie gerade von einer frau besiegt wurden ^^



recht hat er. Das mag ich ja an WOW das man nie weiß, wer einem da grade gegenübersteht.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich würde von einer FRAU besiegt und wüsste das auch noch, ich würde mir nen Turm suchen.. ach ne die hat Riane ja schon abgebaut...egal ich würde mir in jedem Fall spektakulär das Leben nehmen. So eine Schande.
Man stelle sich dass mal vor, soviel Viagra gibts auf der ganzen Welt nicht, um so eine Schmach wieder in den Griff zu bekommen, das wär das Ende meiner Männlichkeit...von einer FRAU besiegt *panik in den Augen hab*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Ja neeeee eigentlich nicht, genetisch gesehen gibts nur M W und zwittrig, also eins von beiden ist man nun mal als Mensch, nur weil einer aber XY ist, und sich ne grube und 2 Haufen aufschütten lässt oder W ist und seine Berge abbauen und sich nen anhängsel dranbauen lässt, ändert das nix an seinen Genen.
> 
> Auch wenns  diskriminierend klingen mag, Transsexualität und homosexualität sind sind gesehen geistige bzw Psychische Fehlbildungen.



Intersexualität. Da ist es nicht genau definiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erst später (wenns zu spät ist oftmals)
Es klingt diskriminierend dennoch stimm ich Dir da zu. Doch um darüber zu diskutieren müsste man einen anderen Thread aufmachen in Gott & die Welt vielleicht. Geistige / Psychische Fehlbildung.. kennst Du wen?


----------



## Grimmrog (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> recht hat er. Das mag ich ja an WOW das man nie weiß, wer einem da grade gegenübersteht.
> 
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich würde von einer FRAU besiegt und wüsste das auch noch, ich würde mir nen Turm suchen.. ach ne die hat Riane ja schon abgebaut...egal ich würde mir in jedem Fall spektakulär das Leben nehmen. So eine Schande.
> Man stelle sich dass mal vor, soviel Viagra gibts auf der ganzen Welt nicht, um so eine Schmach wieder in den Griff zu bekommen, das wär das Ende meiner Männlichkeit...von einer FRAU besiegt *panik in den Augen hab*
> ...



/sign

Ja man stelle sich die Schande vor, oder eine Frau die besser Fussball spielen kann, oder besser Pewichte hebt, gaaaaaanz pöse Sache, am besten vernichten wir alle Frauen udn beugen so solchen Problemen vor.
Nein wenn usn soclh primitive Wesen besiegen könenn, was sind wir dann noch Wert -.-

@Shênya 
Naja das diskutieren über Intersexualität lassne wir lieber, das Artet dann doch wohl zu seh aus, und irgendwelche unsachlichen flamer schauen dann auch noch mit Waynes Verwandtschaft vorbei.

Mann kann echt probleme haben -.- Mannch einer sollte eben einfach lockerer werden, ich glaub halt einfach vielen ist WoW zu ernst, aber solchen typen kann man nur helfen den Turm zu bauen, da is man sie sshneller los^^


----------



## Mobius-1337 (13. März 2008)

zu beachten is aber, das jemand, der im PvP der beste is (egal ob Weiblich oder Männlich) nicht unbedingt was im pve leisten kann... meiner meinung nach is es unmöglich zu bewerten wer der beste wow spieler ist, da jeder andere Vorstellungen hat was dazugehört


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> @Shênya
> Naja das diskutieren über Intersexualität lassne wir lieber, das Artet dann doch wohl zu seh aus, und irgendwelche unsachlichen flamer schauen dann auch noch mit Waynes Verwandtschaft vorbei.
> 
> Mann kann echt probleme haben -.- Mannch einer sollte eben einfach lockerer werden, ich glaub halt einfach vielen ist WoW zu ernst, aber solchen typen kann man nur helfen den Turm zu bauen, da is man sie sshneller los^^



jep. Wenn Du magst lass es uns per PM diskutieren ^^ ansonsten lass ma des.

Riane muss se wieder aufbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodfistus (13. März 2008)

unter all den dämlichen Fragen in den diversen Foren -  ist das die Mächtigste - nimm`s nicht persönlich..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quilosa (13. März 2008)

unsere weltbevölkerung besteht aus etwa 50,25% männlichen MENSCHEN und 49,75% weiblichen MENSCHEN. (jenseits der 60 verschiebt es sich etwas zugunsten der weiblichen)

der anteil der frauen in wow ist sicher nicht so hoch wie der an der weltbevölkerung aber wesentlich höher als die meisten glauben; nur viele outen sich nicht weil sie in wow spielen wollen und nicht "balzen"

von daher: absolut sensationell, dass im zusammenhang mit wow eine frau erwähnt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Bloodfistus schrieb:


> unter all den dämlichen Fragen in den diversen Foren -  ist das die Mächtigste - nimm`s nicht persönlich.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber du musst zugeben.. es macht Spass darüber zu diskutieren.. ;D


----------



## Murgul5 (13. März 2008)

Es gibt keinen ,,Besten'' WoW Spieler...vlt Zeigt sich einer nicht der Besser ist? Vlt hat er bloß schlechteres equip?

solong

MfG Murgul


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Aber du musst zugeben.. es macht Spass darüber zu diskutieren.. ;D



Beifüg: Es sind immerhin schon 10 Seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (13. März 2008)

ist das denn so wichtig wer gut zocken kann und wer  nich .. mir is das sooooo egal =)


----------



## Assul (13. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Wo steht, dass Männer in PC Spielen besser sein müssen als Frauen?



liegt in der natur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber würde gern mal n pvp video von hafu sehen!


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Beifüg: Es sind immerhin schon 10 Seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja eben.. und das will schon etwas heissen! ;D

Btw: Hopp Schwiiz! ;D


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ja eben.. und das will schon etwas heissen! ;D
> 
> Btw: Hopp Schwiiz! ;D



hehe jep. So ich geh ma nen 2.4Thread öffnen. gibt ja schliesslich noch keinen.


----------



## Antika-Madmortem (13. März 2008)

> es war wieder klar dass der beste spieler im bereich pvp gekürt wird, und es dann für das ganze game gilt.



joa das hat auch seinen grund. 

jemand der den pve content clear hat muss noch lange kein guter pvp'ler sein. andersrum ist das aber so, weil wer im pvp rockt beherscht seine klasse und wer seine klasse beherscht hat auch keine probleme bei irgendwelchen bossen das zu tun was von ihm verlangt wird.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> hehe jep. So ich geh ma nen 2.4Thread öffnen. gibt ja schliesslich noch keinen.


Am besten im Gott & Welt! ;D


----------



## Thursoni (13. März 2008)

Sie labert einfach soviel das die Gegner das geflame nicht mehr aushalten.
Kennt man doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Am besten im Gott & Welt! ;D



zu spät is im allg. drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamy (13. März 2008)

<- :-)


----------



## osama (13. März 2008)

naja es ist ärgerlich das dem leihen aufgebunden wird das sie die "beste" ist....ich weis nicht gibt bestimmt noch bessere bzw. bezieht sich das nur auf pvp ... und pve stellt auch sehr hohe anforderungen aber naja das ja auch wieder der erfolg der gilde


----------



## Mickiavelli (13. März 2008)

Jo also

 1.) Gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht den ''Besten'' PvP Spieler in WoW, allein weil ein Sieg so extrem          vom Matchup abhängt.

2.) Ob eine Frau oder ein Mann jetzt die bzw. der Beste PvP Spieler is wär mir ehrlich gesagt egal.
     Da keines der beiden Geschlechter in dieser Beziehung bevorzugt ist. (Naja Frauen sollen ja eher      Multi-Tasking fähig sein ^^)

Offtopic: Wow, eigenartig wie viele technische Zeichner es hier gibt. Hab meine Ausbildung auch schon seit nem Jahr fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Technische Zeichner ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

osama schrieb:


> naja es ist ärgerlich das dem leihen aufgebunden wird das sie die "beste" ist....ich weis nicht gibt bestimmt noch bessere bzw. bezieht sich das nur auf pvp ... und pve stellt auch sehr hohe anforderungen aber naja das ja auch wieder der erfolg der gilde



/sign

ahja: mein thread is close hat aber innert Kürze hunderte Aufrufe erhalten *freu* xD


----------



## 7Olorin7 (13. März 2008)

Erst mal *fettes Lob*. Aber WoW besteht nicht nur aus Arena


----------



## Krendel (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> ahja: mein thread is close hat aber innert Kürze hunderte Aufrufe erhalten *freu* xD


Joa, von nem Mod, der entweder zu genervt war, oder es tatsächlich nicht als Ironie erkannt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


------


Ach ja, zum Thema:

Schwiiiing!


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Krendel schrieb:


> Joa, von nem Mod, der entweder zu genervt war, oder es tatsächlich nicht als Ironie erkannt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



er hat sie erkannt. Hab ne PM geschrieben, dass er gemein sei *sniff*
Aber er erachtet einen extra thread für unzulängliche user als sinnlos ^^ naja pech gehabt.

@mod: wenn Du das hier liest: Es ist kein "Dich flame ich nu zu" comment ja?


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Mickiavelli schrieb:


> Offtopic: Wow, eigenartig wie viele technische Zeichner es hier gibt. Hab meine Ausbildung auch schon seit nem Jahr fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wir könnten doch so einen spassigen Clup gründen und uns allen Sticker auf die Brust kleben und Mützen besticken und T-Shirts drucken und Abzieh-Tatos herstellen und kleine Fussbälle mit unserem Logo drauf machen und Clup treffen Organiesieren, bei denen wir lustige Gesellschaftsspiele spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> er hat sie erkannt. Hab ne PM geschrieben, dass er gemein sei *sniff*
> Aber er erachtet einen extra thread für unzulängliche user als sinnlos ^^ naja pech gehabt.
> 
> @mod: wenn Du das hier liest: Es ist kein "Dich flame ich nu zu" comment ja?


Das Dumme war nur: Ich hab bei beiden Threads (#7 und #8) was geschrieben und beim Abschicken war der Thread dicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Wir könnten doch so einen spassigen Clup gründen und uns allen Sticker auf die Brust kleben und Mützen besticken und T-Shirts drucken und Abzieh-Tatos herstellen und kleine Fussbälle mit unserem Logo drauf machen und Clup treffen Organiesieren, bei denen wir lustige Gesellschaftsspiele spielen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dabei!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das Dumme war nur: Ich hab bei beiden Threads (#7 und #8) was geschrieben und beim Abschicken war der Thread dicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann posts hier. Ich wills wissen wasde bei mir schreiben wolltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Dabei!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Toll, dann sind wir schon mal zwei! *hand-clap*


----------



## Dalmus (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> dann posts hier. Ich wills wissen wasde bei mir schreiben wolltest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wollte mich informieren, ob Du das Statement "Wenn Du kein Mädchen wärst würde ich sagen: Du gehörst geschlagen!" als sexistisch erachtest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber stimmt schon, paßt auch hier... war ja eine leichte Anspielung auf dieses Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wollte mich informieren, ob Du das Statement "Wenn Du kein Mädchen wärst würde ich sagen: Du gehörst geschlagen!" als sexistisch erachtest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein in diesem Sinne nicht. In Kombination mit einer anderen Thematik evtl. schon ^^
Kann man nen mod ned dazu bringen ein Thema zu "reopen"? Hab mir doch extra mühe gegeben *sniff*

edit: Hat immerhin 240 aufrufe O.o


----------



## Dalmus (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Nein in diesem Sinne nicht. In Kombination mit einer anderen Thematik evtl. schon ^^
> Kann man nen mod ned dazu bringen ein Thema zu "reopen"? Hab mir doch extra mühe gegeben *sniff*


Jupp, kann man. Wenn man überzeugende Argumente hat.

Solltest Du das wirklich schaffen, dann bin ich auf Deine Argumentation gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oje, wir weichen vom Thema ab.
Also btt: Omfg, die beste Spielerin der Welt ist Amerikanerin.
Viel zu krass, daß sich in einem von Europäern dominierten Spiel eine Amerikanerin durchsetzen kann. ó.Ò


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

okey. Ich versuchs mal. Mal sehn ^^ wenn ichs hinkriege kriegste die argumentation *hände reib*


----------



## Mickiavelli (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Toll, dann sind wir schon mal zwei! *hand-clap*



Vorschlag einstimmig angenommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Mickiavelli schrieb:


> Vorschlag einstimmig angenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nice, schon drei! *wohow* ;D Marklücke-Ahoi!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dalmus schrieb:


> Oje, wir weichen vom Thema ab.


Das passiert wohl schon.. naja, was soll ich sagen.. auf Seite eins! ;D Also macht dir nix draus! ^^


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

Dieser Thread hat jetzt schon 213 Antworten =11 Seiten und 11k klicks °_°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> Dieser Thread hat jetzt schon 213 Antworten =11 Seiten und 11k klicks °_°
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und es werden immer mehr *schauder*


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Und es werden immer mehr *schauder*



nur wegen uns O.o


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> nur wegen uns O.o


Das stimmt doch gar nicht.. *hust*


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

Er ist seit ca 6 Stunden eröffnet und schon fasst über allen anderen *_* 

*weltherrschaft*
dieser Thread wird uns alle unterjochen und versklaven!

btT:
...

mir fällt nix ein


----------



## Seryma (13. März 2008)

wieso sollten frauen nicht gut zocken können?!

weil sie mit ihren dingern an der tastatur hängen bleiben?! glaub ich net^^

frauen können vllt insgesamt net sogut mit dem pc umgehen wie männer (bezüglich dinge installieren und so), doch zocken können sie trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 APPLAUS FÜR WoW FRAUEN!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> Er ist seit ca 6 Stunden eröffnet und schon fasst über allen anderen *_*
> 
> *weltherrschaft*
> dieser Thread wird uns alle unterjochen und versklaven!
> ...



die gehört mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

Frauen an die macht 

Macht Raids 
Macht kills
Macht Epix


----------



## kintaroohe (13. März 2008)

ach ja das "starke Geschlecht"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

finde jedoch das Thema hier deutlich interessanter 

http://www.chip.de/news/World-of-Warcraft-...t_28408348.html


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> Frauen an die macht
> 
> Macht Raids
> Macht kills
> Macht Epix



Macht im Sinne von machen oder von Die Macht?^^ *need MACHT-Epics*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glurack (13. März 2008)

Also ich finde es gut das es ne Frau ist!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es ist im PvP und wer da numal das bessere equip hat wird gewinnen da hilft es auch nicht sein char spielen zukönnen wenn der andere seine Klasse auch beherrscht.Also weiss ich nicht ob man das so überbewerten darf,es hätte auch nen mann sein können. Und naja der andere Teil ist wenn man(n) weiss das es ne Frau wird man sie nie rausschmeissen  auch wenn sie dafür sorgt das man 100mal wiped. Sie haben halt nen Tittenbonus...Aber bei uns in der Gilde sind auch Frauen und es ist angenehm mit ihnen zu spielen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also Have Fun






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

wären wir wieder beim thema frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die arme... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blizzard ist so ungerecht -.-
und was wenn der raid leader von nihilum abends in swingerclub gehen würde?? würde er dann auch gebannt werden?? oO


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Macht im Sinne von machen oder von Die Macht?^^ *need MACHT-Epics*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Macht im sinne von machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meterpaffay (13. März 2008)

ausgemachter schwachsinn


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Was ihr armeseligen Würmer nicht wisst beim 666 Beitrag wird dieser Thread explodieren und eine gewaltige Menge Östrogen weltweit freisetzen. 
Da ich dass weiß, befinde ich mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits in einem Testesteronbad und werde anschließend als einiger Mann auf der Welt im Pardies leben hahahaHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

meterpaffay schrieb:


> ausgemachter schwachsinn






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was?


----------



## VK-Chilla (13. März 2008)

/closed schwachsinn der thread


----------



## Dalmus (13. März 2008)

meterpaffay schrieb:


> ausge*macht*er schwachsinn


Auch erst auf den zweiten Blick zu erkennen, daß es Bezug zum aktuellen Thema hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was ihr armeseligen Würmer nicht wisst beim 666 Beitrag wird dieser Thread explodieren und eine gewaltige Menge Östrogen weltweit freisetzen.
> Da ich dass weiß, befinde ich mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits in einem Testesteronbad und werde anschließend als einiger Mann auf der Welt im Pardies leben hahahaHAHAHAHA



ja und ich bin schwanger von Dir.. is ja klar ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *kopfschüttel*

PS: ironie absichtlich überlesen ^^


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Ich bin verwirrt.. :x


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Auch erst auf den zweiten Blick zu erkennen, daß es Bezug zum aktuellen Thema hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon drauf gekommen beim ersten durchlesen ^^


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was ihr armeseligen Würmer nicht wisst beim 666 Beitrag wird dieser Thread explodieren und eine gewaltige Menge Östrogen weltweit freisetzen.
> Da ich dass weiß, befinde ich mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits in einem Testesteronbad und werde anschließend als einiger Mann auf der Welt im Pardies leben hahahaHAHAHAHA



lol 
ich bade sowieso im testosteron bei diesem wilden thread geschreibe hier^^


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> lol
> ich bade sowieso im testosteron bei diesem wilden thread geschreibe hier^^



ehmm wie jetzt? *autsch*


----------



## Krendel (13. März 2008)

VK-Chilla schrieb:


> /closed schwachsinn der thread


/kicked: Ausgemacht humorloser Mensch hinter dem Monitor.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ja und ich bin schwanger von Dir.. is ja klar ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dein 2.4 Thread war super *bauchalt vor lachen*
*der Ironie nicht war nicht aus dem Wege zu gehn*


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

ach egal *kopfkratz*
*Kreditkarten ins gesicht werf und weglauf*


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Krendel schrieb:


> /kicked: Ausgemacht humorloser Mensch hinter dem Monitor.


*unterstütz*


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. März 2008)

was bitte schön hat das mit man/frau zu tun? ich meine wir spielen WoW kein autorennspiel ;D


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> ach egal *kopfkratz*
> *Kreditkarten ins gesicht werf und weglauf*



*auffang und freu* nu kann ich meine chars transferieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und dazu threads öffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
edit: 12k klicks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> *auffang und freu* nu kann ich meine chars transferieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso willst du transen? oO


----------



## commanderghost (13. März 2008)

Männer spielen zweifellos besser als Frauen WoW.

Natürlich gibt es auch gute weibliche Spieler und schlechte männliche Spieler.


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> *auffang und freu* nu kann ich meine chars transferieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe das waren nattürlich falsche kreditkarten ^^
12k klicks *angst* *weglauf* *assassins Creed spielen geh*


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

commanderghost schrieb:


> Männer spielen zweifellos besser als Frauen WoW.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch gute weibliche Spieler und schlechte männliche Spieler.




Natürlich, aber sein wir doch ehrlich, das ist eher die Ausnahme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

commanderghost schrieb:


> Männer spielen zweifellos besser als Frauen WoW.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch gute weibliche Spieler und schlechte männliche Spieler.



Und Du tust mir Leid, sollte dies Dein ernst sein.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Wieso willst du transen? oO



hmm stimmt. Kann auch shoppen gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snooze.G5 (13. März 2008)

@commanderghost



> Männer spielen zweifellos besser als Frauen WoW.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch gute weibliche Spieler und schlechte männliche Spieler.



mutig


----------



## prontopronto (13. März 2008)

Ich spiele lieber an, anstatt gegen Frauen rum ! 

*Zieht sich einen Ganzkörper-Latex-Anzug an und wartet auf den 666. Beitrag*


----------



## infadel (13. März 2008)

Frauen können aber in der Regel schlechter spielen hab ich das Gefühl, und nur weil sone Frau den Tag lang nichts zu tun hat und keinen IQ unter 50 hat hat das nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

infadel schrieb:


> Frauen können aber in der Regel schlechter spielen hab ich das Gefühl, und nur weil sone Frau den Tag lang nichts zu tun hat und keinen IQ unter 50 hat hat das nichts zu sagen.



Hääää??? ich habs nicht verstanden und ihr ?


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

infadel schrieb:


> Frauen können aber in der Regel schlechter spielen hab ich das Gefühl, und nur weil sone Frau den Tag lang nichts zu tun hat und keinen IQ unter 50 hat hat das nichts zu sagen.



auch männer KÖNNEN schlechter spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ma ernsthaft:
Es gibt im Spiel sicherlich mehr männer als frauen. Doch auch Frauen spielen im High end Contest mit und ebenso in arena zu oberst mit dabei. So sage mir NICHT, dass Frauen schlechter spielen als Männer. Ihr Männer seid nix besseres, auch wenn ihr euch vielfach so fühlt. (das war männerfeindlich sry!)
PS: ich tu was O.o und was IQ anbelangt: Unter 50 is hart an der Grenze. Sobald Du unter 35 kommst kannste nich mehr laufen.
Ahja: Sinnloser beitrag.


----------



## Krendel (13. März 2008)

infadel schrieb:


> Frauen können aber in der Regel schlechter spielen ...


Naja aber du musst bedenken:
In der Regel tragen Frauen O.B.!


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Ihr Männer seid nix besseres, auch wenn ihr euch vielfach so fühlt. (das war männerfeindlich sry!)



echt ? ehrlich? du machst Spaß oder? sag das du Spaß machst, BITTE *schluchz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> echt ? ehrlich? du machst Spaß oder? sag das du Spaß machst, BITTE *schluchz*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war ernst gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ahja: Solltest Du "in der Regel" nicht verstanden haben: In der Regel = Während Sie Ihre Tage hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (13. März 2008)

Warum Frauen so "mächtig" sind?

Weil sich bei 90% der Männer das Hirn ausschält sobalt Sie dem TS beitritt...


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> hmm stimmt. Kann auch shoppen gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ha! Ich glaub du hast uns doch alle verarscht. Nun hast du dich erst verschrieben und jetzt etwas ausgedacht, was sich eher nach einem Mädel anhört! ;D

Ich verzieh mich aus diesem Thread, das geht mir alles ein bischen zu schnell.. und somit sag ich auch gute Nacht für Heute! ;D


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ha! Ich glaub du hast uns doch alle verarscht. Nun hast du dich erst verschrieben und jetzt etwas ausgedacht, was sich eher nach einem Mädel anhört! ;D



neee. Ich hab durchaus nen char den ich gerne mal transferieren möchte. Und zwar meine schurkin auf onyxia weil da nichts mehr los ist. Problem ist nur: In der Schweiz ist eine Kreditkarte erforderlich sonst gehts nich. Und ich hab keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> neee. Ich hab durchaus nen char den ich gerne mal transferieren möchte. Und zwar meine schurkin auf onyxia weil da nichts mehr los ist. Problem ist nur: In der Schweiz ist eine Kreditkarte erforderlich sonst gehts nich. Und ich hab keine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Frag doch deine Mama oder Papa.. :>
Aber wie gesagt, bis Morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mickiavelli (13. März 2008)

infadel schrieb:


> Frauen können aber in der Regel schlechter spielen hab ich das Gefühl, und nur weil sone Frau den Tag lang nichts zu tun hat und keinen IQ unter 50 hat hat das nichts zu sagen.



Interesantes Gefühl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

I-wie hab ich das Gefühl, das hier jemand ganz schön Frauenfeindlich is, eifersüchtig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Shênya: Versuchs mal mit ner Wire-card is ne art prepaid Kreditkarte, dauert zwar ein paar Tage aber funzt.
       Einfach mal bei der Bank deines vertrauens nachfragen (in der Schweiz gibts davon eh genug ^^)


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Frag doch deine Mama oder Papa.. :>
> Aber wie gesagt, bis Morgen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



....

Bis morgen ^^


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. März 2008)

13k klicks was glaubt ihr schaffen wir 100k? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mickiavelli (13. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> 13k klicks was glaubt ihr schaffen wir 100k?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das bezweifle ich stark, hab jetzt nämlich ... FEIERABEND !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetz wird gezockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith says: Aber morgen is ja auch noch ein Tag, wenn die pösen Mods den Imperialen alles überthronenden Thread nicht im Schutze der Nacht closen ^^


----------



## raid5 (13. März 2008)

Chylli schrieb:


> Die Zeiten des "Hugga ich Jagd, du Höhle und Kind" sind nun wirklcih schon mehr als vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da könnt ich Kotzen wenn ich das les. Seit Tausenden, ich wiederhole: TAUSENDEN Jahren, läuft es so: Frau Haus + Kind, Mann arbeiten + Geld. Aber da gibts zwischendrin immer sogenannte "Power-Frauen" die meinen sie KÖNNTEN karriere machen. Glückwunsch, sind wir bald halt nurnoch 60mio in Deutschland, wen störts denn, hauptsache die Frauen arbeiten und kriegen *total viel* Geld und so... Lächerlich.
Für mich ist sowas einfach nur absoluter Abschaum. Garnich dran zu denken, wenn es bald keinen mehr gibt, der für mich in die Rentenkasse zahlt. Das ist schließlich die nächste/übernächste Generation. Aber hauptsache die Frau hat 5€/Stunde verdient. Ganz großes Kino.
Ohne dich nun persönlich angreifen zu wollen Chylli, bitte ich dich mal ernsthaft darüber nachzudenken was für eine Gottverdammte Scheisse du da erzählst. 
Und fang nicht mit den gewohnten 0815 geblabbel an "du lebst doch in vergangenheit" oder "du bist n arschloch" oder (mein favorit) "du blöder macho" etc... Stattdessen nenne mir *einen* Grund warum alle Frauen nun Karriere machen sollten, anstatt 4-6 Kinder zu betreuen. Das kannst du nämlich nicht. Kann niemand. Denn Kinder = Zukunft und nicht euer bescheidener 5€ Lohn...



MFG Evo, Horst Köhler Groupie.


----------



## Dalmus (13. März 2008)

raid5 schrieb:


> da könnt ich Kotzen wenn ich das les. Seit Tausenden, ich wiederhole: TAUSENDEN Jahren, läuft es so: Frau Haus + Kind, Mann arbeiten + Geld. Aber da gibts zwischendrin immer sogenannte "Power-Frauen" die meinen sie KÖNNTEN karriere machen. Glückwunsch, sind wir bald halt nurnoch 60mio in Deutschland, wen störts denn, hauptsache die Frauen arbeiten und kriegen *total viel* Geld und so... Lächerlich.
> Für mich ist sowas einfach nur absoluter Abschaum. Garnich dran zu denken, wenn es bald keinen mehr gibt, der für mich in die Rentenkasse zahlt. Das ist schließlich die nächste/übernächste Generation. Aber hauptsache die Frau hat 5€/Stunde verdient. Ganz großes Kino.
> Ohne dich nun persönlich angreifen zu wollen Chylli, bitte ich dich mal ernsthaft darüber nachzudenken was für eine Gottverdammte Scheisse du da erzählst.
> Und fang nicht mit den gewohnten 0815 geblabbel an "du lebst doch in vergangenheit" oder "du bist n arschloch" oder (mein favorit) "du blöder macho" etc... Stattdessen nenne mir *einen* Grund warum alle Frauen nun Karriere machen sollten, anstatt 4-6 Kinder zu betreuen. Das kannst du nämlich nicht. Kann niemand. Denn Kinder = Zukunft und nicht euer bescheidener 5€ Lohn...
> MFG Evo, Horst Köhler Groupie.


Bitte bitte, sag mir daß das nicht Dein Ernst war.

Falls doch: Ich wäre tatsächlich bereit mit Dir über das Thema eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen (obwohl das dann eher in Gott und die Welt gehören würde), aber auf ein Diskussionsniveau der Sorte "da könnt ich kotzen" und "absoluter Abschaum" etc. möchte ich mich einfach nicht herablassen.

Also bitte umformulieren. Ansonsten sag ich's mit Tseric:

Get off my internet.

kthx


----------



## theriggiboy (13. März 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> . Ich freu mich immer mal was weibliches im TS2 zu hören, anstatt immer nur Kerle oder heranwachsende.



oft is so das man ned unterscheiden kann zwischen männlich und weiblich^^

jeah frauen an die macht.... macht essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raid5 (13. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Bitte bitte, sag mir daß das nicht Dein Ernst war.
> 
> Falls doch: Ich wäre tatsächlich bereit mit Dir über das Thema eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen (obwohl das dann eher in Gott und die Welt gehören würde), aber auf ein Diskussionsniveau der Sorte "da könnt ich kotzen" und "absoluter Abschaum" etc. möchte ich mich einfach nicht herablassen.
> 
> ...



Entschuldige, komme "aussm Ruhrpott" da ist sowas normal. Aber willst du nun 5mio Menschen mit "unterste Niveau" betiteln? Sicher nicht, also war auch nur so eine 0815 rede, vonwegen Niveau. Wir können aber gerne weiter diskutieren.


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2008)

Sie ist vielleicht im PvP die beste. Aber ist PvP alles? 

Nein!!!

Hierbei wurde PvE vollkommen außer acht gelassen.

Aber GZ^^


----------



## Dalmus (13. März 2008)

raid5 schrieb:


> Entschuldige, komme "aussm Ruhrpott" da ist sowas normal. Aber willst du nun 5mio Menschen mit "unterste Niveau" betiteln? Sicher nicht, also war auch nur so eine 0815 rede, vonwegen Niveau. Wir können aber gerne weiter diskutieren.


Stell Dir vor, einer meiner Arbeitskollegen hier im Büro kommt auch aus dem Pott. Der redet im Normalfall nicht so.
Und stell Dir vor: Ich hab in Essen gewohnt und studiert. Da war der "normale Tonfall" ebenfalls ein anderer.

Mag sein, daß das in Deinem sozialen Umfeld normal ist, aber schließe nicht von Dir auf alle, die im Pott leben.

Demnach imho also nicht mehr als eine faule Ausrede - und keine Entschuldigung.


----------



## Foertel (13. März 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ist Chip dann nur noch ne Trottelzeitschrift deren Leute keine Ahnung haben.

Das kann man um ehrlich zu sein nicht ernst nehmen, allein diese Fotostrecke xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Tjaja @(S/C)hi(t/p):Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die ***** halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caradim (13. März 2008)

Denke ma dass das net stimmt...
ansonsten würd se ma gegen mich spielen xD
dann würd da mein name stehn xD
spass beiseite
ich denke ma es liegt nicht dran frau oder net
vlt. auch ne hardcore zockerin????
nunja ich denke könnt ma sein


----------



## Katze (13. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/news/Der-beste-WoW-Spie...n_31153240.html
> 
> was haltet ihr davon? kennt ihr sonst auch Frauen die euch in WoW mächtig einheizen??? was macht Frauen so Mächtig
> 
> ...


/flame on

WOW! danke zu deiner tollen erkenntnis -.-
ich glaube in china is ein reissack umgefallen :O

/flame off
ne mal im ernst.. haben die das bei dem testserver arena event herausgefunden oder was? um heraus zu finden wer der/die beste in wow ist muss mal jeder gegen jeden zocken.. und ich glaube nicht dass die das machen werden.. aja btw .. noob druiden bash ich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/heldentum
/orc fähigkeit
/blitzschlag
etc 
etc 
etc
down!
na? war ja gar net so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apex (13. März 2008)

hmm mal ehrlich, mag mal dahergezogen seind es sie die beste pvplerin ist aber ich geh auch mal stark davon aus, dess sie die frau mit dem geringsten
se... reallife ist....ich mein "die beste" zu sein in einem "virtuelen" spiel des is scho bissel... naja.... KRANK!
aber okey jeder muss seine persönlichenz iele setzen


----------



## alex93 (13. März 2008)

Mhh was soll ich dazu sagen gz ers mal.
Aber eigentlich ist sie nur mittel zum Zweck, da sie höchst wahrscheinlich einen heal dudu spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mickiavelli (13. März 2008)

raid5 schrieb:


> da könnt ich Kotzen wenn ich das les. Seit Tausenden, ich wiederhole: TAUSENDEN Jahren, läuft es so: Frau Haus + Kind, Mann arbeiten + Geld. Aber da gibts zwischendrin immer sogenannte "Power-Frauen" die meinen sie KÖNNTEN karriere machen. Glückwunsch, sind wir bald halt nurnoch 60mio in Deutschland, wen störts denn, hauptsache die Frauen arbeiten und kriegen *total viel* Geld und so... Lächerlich.
> Für mich ist sowas einfach nur absoluter Abschaum. Garnich dran zu denken, wenn es bald keinen mehr gibt, der für mich in die Rentenkasse zahlt. Das ist schließlich die nächste/übernächste Generation. Aber hauptsache die Frau hat 5&#8364;/Stunde verdient. Ganz großes Kino.
> Ohne dich nun persönlich angreifen zu wollen Chylli, bitte ich dich mal ernsthaft darüber nachzudenken was für eine Gottverdammte Scheisse du da erzählst.
> Und fang nicht mit den gewohnten 0815 geblabbel an "du lebst doch in vergangenheit" oder "du bist n arschloch" oder (mein favorit) "du blöder macho" etc... Stattdessen nenne mir *einen* Grund warum alle Frauen nun Karriere machen sollten, anstatt 4-6 Kinder zu betreuen. Das kannst du nämlich nicht. Kann niemand. Denn Kinder = Zukunft und nicht euer bescheidener 5&#8364; Lohn...
> MFG Evo, Horst Köhler Groupie.



Ganz einfache Antwort:

Da Frauen uns Männern in manchen Berufsbereichen einfach überlegen sind.

(siehe Multi-tasking Fähigkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## raid5 (13. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, einer meiner Arbeitskollegen hier im Büro kommt auch aus dem Pott. Der redet im Normalfall nicht so.
> Und stell Dir vor: Ich hab in Essen gewohnt und studiert. Da war der "normale Tonfall" ebenfalls ein anderer.
> 
> Mag sein, daß das in Deinem sozialen Umfeld normal ist, aber schließe nicht von Dir auf alle, die im Pott leben.
> ...


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Und ist klar das studenten eh 'n Stock im Anus haben?



Mickiavelli schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Antwort:
> 
> Da Frauen uns Männern in manchen Berufsbereichen einfach überlegen sind.
> 
> ...


Sie sind uns also überlegen? Ich wüsste immoment nur eine Sache: Putz*frau*. Ein Putzmann gibt es nicht.


----------



## Mickiavelli (13. März 2008)

raid5 schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Und ist klar das studenten eh 'n Stock im Anus haben?
> Sie sind uns also überlegen? Ich wüsste immoment nur eine Sache: Putz*frau*. Ein Putzmann gibt es nicht.



Danke sehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nette Argumentation xD


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

wow kann man trainieren xd

ist nur eine sache des willens .. und das es ein japaner ist find ich nix neues ^^ das sie weiblich ist naja .. n1 
mehr frauen für wow .. ist lustiger mit denen zu chatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raid5 (13. März 2008)

Mickiavelli schrieb:


> Danke sehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (13. März 2008)

Bartel schrieb:


> Erstmal GZ,
> 
> aber wenn ich es richtig lese, dann sind des doch in Gruppen, also 2on2 usw.. Also wenn die Gruppe gewinnt, warum ist sie dann alleinig die Beste? Wenn ein 2on2 Team ein anderes schlägt, dann ist für mich nicht der der Beste wo am ende noch steht oder am meisten getötet hat, sondern die ganze Gruppe.
> 
> ...


Sehr schön gesagt, Ich finde es seltsam das pvp so hoch gepriesen wird wobei es sich ursprünglich um ein mmoRPG handelt, und das Wow in die Esports Scene einsteigen will finde ich völliger schwachsin. Ich für mich hoffe das sämtliche pvp "junkis" mit Warhammer abhauen, da die mit ziemlich auf die nüsse gehen man brauch sich alleine mal den Doppel post mit dem titel "ist pvp wirklich so böse" anzugucken, da kommt mir die Mittagsbrote hoch!



> Wie kann man in einem Spiel, wo es nicht vom Können, sondern vom Glücksfaktor abhängt vom "besten" Spieler reden? Vom erfolgreichsten vielleicht, aber "Beste"?



Auch schön mit gedacht, wie du schon sagtest ist es eine "Frechheit" zu sagen das sie die beste Spielerin sein soll, wer weiß schon ob sie sich als dudu in katen form einfach versteckt und den imba Paladin alles für sich erledigen lässt (gibts leider oft genug), Außerdem kann ich da zu nur Sagen "Der Erste ist immer alleine"


----------



## Krendel (13. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wow kann man trainieren xd
> 
> ist nur eine sache des willens .. und das es ein japaner ist find ich nix neues ^^ das sie weiblich ist naja .. n1
> mehr frauen für wow .. ist lustiger mit denen zu chatten
> ...


Sie ist Amerikanerin, und keine Japanerin.

@Raid5: Ich bin mir wirklich völlig im unklaren, ob du deine Aussagen ernst meinst, aber mal ne ganz doofe Frage:

Was hindert einen Mann daran "4-6 Kinder zu betreuen" während die Frau die Brötchen verdient?


----------



## fripon (14. März 2008)

Tja mal gucken wie gut sie nach den Dudu nerfs noch sein wird....


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Es gibt eine Kanzlerin? Warum sollte keine Frau der beste World of Warcraft Spieler sein?


----------



## Wertzuiokönig (14. März 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> cool hätte ich mir NIE gedacht. druiden sind eh ziemlich gut in pvp.
> 
> wenn die gegner wüssten, dass sie gerade von einer frau besiegt wurden ^^
> finds aber toll das ein mädchen ein von männern dominiertes spiel spielt.



gibt es denn ein spiel das nicht von männern dominiert wird? mir fällt keins ein


----------



## DiscStorasch (14. März 2008)

heißt ja immer das Frauen Multitaskingfähig sind....heilen, damage, CC, alles auf einmal...man sollte Frauenchars nerfen!

;-)
...ja das war ein Witz!


----------



## Dalmus (14. März 2008)

raid5 schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


Richtig. Und die Regel ist ein solcher Ton im Pott nicht. Was folgt daraus?


raid5 schrieb:


> Und ist klar das studenten eh 'n Stock im Anus haben?


Is klar Karl. 
Frauen gehören hinter den Herd...
Studenten haben nen Stock im Hintern...
Welche Phrase wird die nächste sein?

Mal ernsthaft:
In der Kindheit: Alleinerziehende Mutter? Oder war der Vater häufig auf Reisen? Die Mutter besonders streng?
Hast Du 2 große Schwestern?
Ist Dein Chef zufällig.... eine Frau?
Verdient Deine Frau zufällig auch noch mehr als Du?



raid5 schrieb:


> Sie sind uns also überlegen? Ich wüsste immoment nur eine Sache: Putz*frau*. Ein Putzmann gibt es nicht.


Komisch, bei uns auf der Arbeit laufen auch Putzmänner rum.
Und stellen wir uns mal vor alle würden so denken wie Du - dann wär das wohl normal.
Im Fernsehen laufen nur noch Serien wie Männerwirtschaft, oder wir rollen das elisabethanische Theater wieder auf. Dann sehen wir im Kino wieder Männer in Kleidern... "And the Oscar for the best female actress goes to.... Kurt Russel".
Und da es auch Arbeit ist erotische Filme zu drehen... werd ich mir nie nie nie mehr Pron ansehen.

Aber die richtige Frage wurde ja bereits gestellt: Warum sollte der Mann nicht die Kinder hüten während die Frau die Kohle ins Haus trägt?


----------



## DJ CJ (14. März 2008)

mir egal bin froh wenn mal weibliche stimme im ts höre dan wirds erst richtig amüsant


----------



## Merlinia (14. März 2008)

1. was ist daran schlimm? 2. Die is Asiatin, das ist was ganz anderes^^ 3. Is sie die beste normale Spielerin, GM killt sie inner Sekunde xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (14. März 2008)

looool Putzfrau, sowas gibts ale Beruf ja nicht, das heißt jetzt, das heißt Gebäudereiniger und zufä#llig also auch mit Männlicher bezeichnung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> looool Putzfrau, sowas gibts ale Beruf ja nicht, das heißt jetzt, das heißt Gebäudereiniger und zufä#llig also auch mit Männlicher bezeichnung.



Danke Dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry soo ein schwachsinn "Putzmänner gibt es nicht" Geh raus in die Welt und sieh Dich um.

btw: Guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (14. März 2008)

Gibt halt immernoch Leute, die ned über den Tellerrand raus sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw. Leute, die Welt ist RUND!!!! =)


----------



## Mickiavelli (14. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Danke Dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja also bei uns gibt es auch genug Putzmänner, Straßenfeger etc. (angestellt bei der Stadt)
Diese berufssparte ist bei uns wegen des hohen verdienstes so beliebt das man da ohne Kontakte 
schwehr einen Job findet.

Moin auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Anders gesagt:

Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert in welcher die Erde rund ist und es nebst einer virtuellen Welt noch ein reales Leben gibt. Und man staune: Gleichberechtigung ist ein Thema in der Öffentlichkeit.
Junge die tausenden von Jahren in der es hiess: "ich Mann ich Macht und Geld, Du Frau Du kochen und machen Kinder betreuen" sind *vorbei*!

So. Luft is raus, Kommentar geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krendel (14. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> "ich Mann ich Macht und Geld, Du Frau Du kochen und machen Kinder betreuen"


Hillary for President!


----------



## Mickiavelli (14. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Anders gesagt:
> 
> Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert in welcher die Erde rund ist und es nebst einer virtuellen Welt noch ein reales Leben gibt. Und man staune: Gleichberechtigung ist ein Thema in der Öffentlichkeit.
> Junge die tausenden von Jahren in der es hiess: "ich Mann ich Macht und Geld, Du Frau Du kochen und machen Kinder betreuen" sind *vorbei*!
> ...



Genau so ist es, manches männliche Exemplar fürchtet jedoch um seine Authorität zu Hause.
Könnte ja sein das die Frau bald die Hosen in der Beziehung an hat.
Das sich die Frauen nicht mehr so sehr von den Männern unterdrücken lassen kann man an der explosionsartig gestiegenen Scheidungsrate, die mit der ansteigenden emanzipation der Frau einher geht, beobachten.
Denn heute ''KANN'' die Frau auch ohne Mann Leben, ohne Angst um Ihre existenz zu haben, was früher nicht so war.
Ich bin zwar ein Mann aber wieso immer: Frauen -> Haushalt

In meinen Augen kompletter blödsinn, gleichberechtigung für Alle !!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Junge die tausenden von Jahren in der es hiess: "ich Mann ich Macht und Geld, Du Frau Du kochen und machen Kinder betreuen" sind *vorbei*!



Sind sie nicht sind sie nicht sind sie nicht sind sie nicht 
(in der Hoffnung, dass es, wenn ich es nur oft genug schreibe, wahr wird)
sind sie nicht sind sie nicht sind sie nicht.......


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

@Mickiavelli: Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ohrensammler: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzte ne?


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

Mickiavelli schrieb:


> Genau so ist es, manches männliche Exemplar fürchtet jedoch um seine Authorität zu Hause.
> Könnte ja sein das die Frau bald die Hosen in der Beziehung an hat.
> Das sich die Frauen nicht mehr so sehr von den Männern unterdrücken lassen kann man an der explosionsartig gestiegenen Scheidungsrate, die mit der ansteigenden emanzipation der Frau einher geht, beobachten.
> Denn heute ''KANN'' die Frau auch ohne Mann Leben, ohne Angst um Ihre existenz zu haben, was früher nicht so war.
> ...



Ich habe mal ne wissenschaftliche Untersuchung gelesen, wonach Männer, die sich zu sehr für die Rechte von Frauen einsetzen, die Regeln der Groß- und Kleinschreibung verlernen.

Ob da was dran ist??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (14. März 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Gibt halt immernoch Leute, die ned über den Tellerrand raus sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


[ironie]
da könnt ich Kotzen wenn ich das les. Seit Tausenden, ich wiederhole: TAUSENDEN Jahren, weiß die Menschheit, daß die Erde eine Scheibe ist. Aber da gibts zwischendrin immer sogenannte "Wissenschaftler" die meinen sie die Welt wäre RUND.... Lächerlich.
Für mich ist sowas einfach nur absoluter Abschaum. Garnich dran zu denken, wenn es bald keinen mehr gibt, der sich alter Traditionen bewußt ist. Das ist schließlich die nächste/übernächste Generation. Aber hauptsache behaupten wir würden auf einer Kugel leben. Ganz großes Kino.
Ohne dich nun persönlich angreifen zu wollen Xairon, bitte ich dich mal ernsthaft darüber nachzudenken was für eine Gottverdammte Scheisse du da erzählst. 
Und fang nicht mit den gewohnten 0815 geblabbel an "du lebst doch in vergangenheit" oder "du bist n arschloch" oder (mein favorit) "du blöder macho" etc... Stattdessen nenne mir *einen* Grund warum die Menschen auf der anderen Seite der Erde nicht runterfallen, wenn die Erde rund wäre. Das kannst du nämlich nicht. Kann niemand. Denn Erde = Scheibe und nicht eure bescheidene Kugel...
[/ironie]


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

und getragen wird sie von einer Schildkröte, Jawoll!!!

In den Kerker mit den Kugel - Hetzern!!!


----------



## Mickiavelli (14. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> @Mickiavelli: Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke nicht mir, das ist das Ergebniss Jahrelanger erziehung durch meine Mutter   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krendel (14. März 2008)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das es zum größten Irrglauen der Geschichte gehört, das jemals jemand ernsthaft geglaubt haben soll, die Erde sei eine Scheibe, aber zumindest ist sicher, das dafür niemand als Ketzer bezeichnet/verbrannt wurde, das passierte nur mit denen, die behaupteten, das die Erde sich um die Sonne bewegte und nicht umgekehrt...so von wegen Mittelpunkt des Universums.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

DALMUS!!! 

ich... ich.. hau Dich gleich! Der Text is einfach zu geil xD
Jawoll! Sehr richtig! (O.o) Die Kugel is ne Scheibe (eh was? <.<)


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

Krendel schrieb:


> [...] das passierte nur mit denen, die behaupteten, das die Erde sich um die Sonne bewegte und nicht umgekehrt...so von wegen Mittelpunkt des Universums.



Und auch dass hat sich seit dem 11.02.2005 verändert. Seit dem ist WOW der Mittelpunkt des Universums.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krendel (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und auch dass hat sich seit dem 11.02.2005 verändert. Seit dem ist WOW der Mittelpunkt des Universums.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


KETZER!


----------



## Mickiavelli (14. März 2008)

Krendel schrieb:


> KETZER!



Ne 'n Ketzer is, der das Gegenteil behauptet *scheiterhaufen-vorbereit*


----------



## Krendel (14. März 2008)

Mickiavelli schrieb:


> Ne 'n Ketzer is, der das Gegenteil behauptet *scheiterhaufen-vorbereit*


*Feuerresi einpackt*

Versuchs doch 

*Zunge rausstreckt*


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Krendel schrieb:


> *Feuerresi einpackt*
> 
> Versuchs doch
> 
> *Zunge rausstreckt*



/cast Seelenfeuer
pwnt shadowdmg *händereib*


----------



## Mickiavelli (14. März 2008)

Krendel schrieb:


> *Feuerresi einpackt*
> 
> Versuchs doch
> 
> *Zunge rausstreckt*



*schnell-umskill*

dann gibts halt Kältebrand 

/doh


----------



## freizeitkasper (14. März 2008)

Niedlich, wenn man sich die ersten drei Seiten durchliest und dann auf die letzte Seite switcht.

Hurra, hurra, ein humanoides Wesen hat es geschafft sich an die Spitze zu spielen, mein Kampfkater liegt beleidigt auf dem Sofa und will seinen WOW Account kündigen !

Fraundliche Grüße !


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

freizeitkasper schrieb:


> Niedlich, wenn man sich die ersten drei Seiten durchliest und dann auf die letzte Seite switcht.
> 
> Hurra, hurra, ein humanoides Wesen hat es geschafft sich an die Spitze zu spielen, mein Kampfkater liegt beleidigt auf dem Sofa und will seinen WOW Account kündigen !
> 
> Fraundliche Grüße !




LoL. Warum nich gleich die ausserirdischen? Humanoid is ja schliesslich ein diskrimierendes Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raid5 (14. März 2008)

Krendel schrieb:


> @Raid5: Ich bin mir wirklich völlig im unklaren, ob du deine Aussagen ernst meinst, aber mal ne ganz doofe Frage:
> 
> Was hindert einen Mann daran "4-6 Kinder zu betreuen" während die Frau die Brötchen verdient?


Niemand hindert einen Mann daran. Wenn er z.b. aufgrund eines Unfalls Arbeitsunfähig ist, find ich das vollkommen ok - jedoch haben sich Frauen im Umgang mit Kindern extrem herauskristalisiert.



Dalmus schrieb:


> Richtig. Und die Regel ist ein solcher Ton im Pott nicht. Was folgt daraus?
> 
> Is klar Karl.
> Frauen gehören hinter den Herd...
> ...


Ich habe eine jüngere Schwester. Mein Vater war nie häufig auf Reisen und meine Muddi ist auch nicht besonders streng. Mein Chef, der liebe Herr Tönjes, ist Boss der RAG, mein direkter Vorgesetzter ist ein Mann, weil Frauen im Bergbau ehr weniger beschäftigt sind. Oh doch, die können gut in der Kantine Kaffee verkaufen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruhrdeutsch
Zum Thema Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil hier im Ruhrpott ja so Edel gesprochen wird, schlaumeier. Und hast immernoch n Stock im Anus.



Grimmrog schrieb:


> looool Putzfrau, sowas gibts ale Beruf ja nicht, das heißt jetzt, das heißt Gebäudereiniger und zufä#llig also auch mit Männlicher bezeichnung.


Auch hier haben sich Frauen als deutlich effizienter erwiesen. Männern liegt nunmal das Handwerk, und Frauen die Putzerei. Find ich auch nichts schlimmes, ich tön auch nicht groß rum, wenn mich jemand als Handwerker bezeichnet, also sollen Frauen halt einfach Putzen. Weil sie es können.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

raid5 schrieb:


> [...] jedoch haben sich Frauen im Umgang mit Kindern extrem herauskristalisiert.



Rofl, dieser Satz ist in jeder Weise der Höhepunkt des Tages  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (14. März 2008)

raid5 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruhrdeutsch
> Zum Thema Sprache
> 
> 
> ...


Hilf mir mal, ich finde den Abschnitt nicht, in dem steht, daß es im Pott "voll normal" ist, daß man andere als "absoluten Abschaum" bezeichnet.
Mein Kollege aus dem Ruhrpott (der gerade auch anwesend ist) widerspricht dem auch und läßt fragen, ob Du zufällig aus Gelsenkirchen kommst. Frag mich nicht warum er das fragt...


raid5 schrieb:


> Und hast immernoch n Stock im Anus.


Interessierst Du Dich sehr für den männlichen Anus? War nun schon die zweite Bemerkung deswegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Putzen is auch ein Handwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raid5 (14. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal, ich finde den Abschnitt nicht, in dem steht, daß es im Pott "voll normal" ist, daß man andere als "absoluten Abschaum" bezeichnet.
> Mein Kollege aus dem Ruhrpott (der gerade auch anwesend ist) widerspricht dem auch und läßt fragen, ob Du zufällig aus Gelsenkirchen kommst. Frag mich nicht warum er das fragt...
> 
> Interessierst Du Dich sehr für den männlichen Anus? War nun schon die zweite Bemerkung deswegen.
> ...


Wie beschränkt bis du mit der Aussage "ich finde hier nichts, wo steht, dass man andere als absoluten Abschaum bezeichnet"? Ziemlich stark oder?
Komme nicht direkt aus Gelsenkirchen, sondern ca. 20km weiter weg.

Und nein, der männliche Anus interessiert mich ehr weniger. Es ist der Stock der drinsteckt.


----------



## Biomüll (14. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> kennt ihr sonst auch Frauen die euch in WoW mächtig einheizen??? was macht Frauen so Mächtig


Sie haben gute Argumente und wer lässt sich nicht gern von einer Frau den hintern versohlen? Vllt. die Blutelfen nicht, aber davon war ja nicht die Rede.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

raid5 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Und nein, der männliche Anus interessiert mich ehr weniger. Es ist der Stock der drinsteckt.



Und noch son Brüller *Tränen lach*


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

raid5 schrieb:


> Wie beschränkt bis du mit der Aussage "ich finde hier nichts, wo steht, dass man andere als absoluten Abschaum bezeichnet"? Ziemlich stark oder?
> Komme nicht direkt aus Gelsenkirchen, sondern ca. 20km weiter weg.
> 
> Und nein, der männliche Anus interessiert mich ehr weniger. Es ist der Stock der drinsteckt.



kloppt Euch bitte per PM! is ja schön und gut wenn ihr Euch hier *versucht* gegenseitig fertig zu machen, aber ab nem gewissen Punkt gibts die hübsche Funktion "PM".

Danke.

btw: was is am Stock so interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (14. März 2008)

raid5 schrieb:


> Wie beschränkt bis du mit der Aussage "ich finde hier nichts, wo steht, dass man andere als absoluten Abschaum bezeichnet"? Ziemlich stark oder?


Natürlich. Aber Aussagen wie diese waren es die ich kritisiert habe.



raid5 schrieb:


> Und nein, der männliche Anus interessiert mich ehr weniger. Es ist der Stock der drinsteckt.


Gut, weitere Details über Deine sexuellen Vorlieben möchte ich dann doch eher nicht wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw.: Ich unterlasse es an dieser Stelle dann Dich auf diverse Widersprüche in Deinen Aussage aufmerksam zu machen und verbleibe mit dem Hinweis auf das Zitat von Tseric, daß ich zuvor gepostet hab. Dieses ist allerdings nur als gutgemeinter Ratschlag zu verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Gut, weitere Details über Deine sexuellen Vorlieben möchte ich dann doch eher nicht wissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da sind wir gleicher meinung *gg*


----------



## Dalmus (15. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> kloppt Euch bitte per PM! is ja schön und gut wenn ihr Euch hier *versucht* gegenseitig fertig zu machen, aber ab nem gewissen Punkt gibts die hübsche Funktion "PM".
> 
> Danke.


Huhu Shenya,

schau Dir mal bitte den Thread genauer an. Wir sind gerade auf Seite 17 zu einem Thema, zu dem auf den ersten Seiten eigentlich alles gesagt wurde. Danach folgte reichlich viel Spam!
Spam an dem *Du* dich maßgeblich beteiligt hast.
Spam, der (dadurch definiert sich Spam unter anderem) völlig überflüssig war.
Mich hat eh gewundert, daß die Mods da beide Augen zugedrückt haben, aber auf der anderen Seite: Warum auch nicht? Stört ja sonst keinen.
Nur: Nachdem Du Dich so maßgeblich hier an der Spammerei beteiligt hast, glaube ich nicht, daß Du in der Position bist andere darauf hinzuweisen, daß ein plötzlich aufkeimender Konflikt besser per PM gelöst werden könnte.



Shênya schrieb:


> btw: was is am Stock so interessant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir leben in einer Welt, in der man inzwischen gebrauchte Schlüpfer aus dem Automaten ziehen kann.
Möglicherweise ist das eine Marktlücke? 
Vielleicht gibt es tatsächlich mehr Leute, die sich für Stöckchen interessieren, die vorher in anderer Leute Anus gesteckt haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um darauf zurück zu kommen, warum ich der Meinung bin, daß das nicht per PM gelöst werden sollte:

Raid hat hier im Forum ein Statement abgegeben, das Gedankengut widerspiegelt, das ich für extrem bedenklich halte - somit öffentlich.
Ich denke nicht, daß es reicht dann per PM zu reagieren. Da denke ich schon, daß man genauso öffentlich Stellung dazu nehmen sollte.

Natürlich können wir über alles hinwegsehen und nichts dazu sagen.
Wir können einfach wegsehen, wenn jemand Reden schwingt, daß Frauen hinter den Herd gehören.
Wir können einfach wegsehen, wenn jemand meint wir sollten alle straffälligen Nicht-Deutschen ausweisen.
Wir können einfach wegsehen, wenn Goldzähne gerade wieder im Angebot sind.

Aber weißt Du was Shenya?
Is für mich ok. 
Du (Ihr) findet das tolerabel? Kein Ding. War mein letzter Post in dem Thread.


----------



## sTereoType (15. März 2008)

ich hab mir die diskussion um geschlechterrollen mal durchgelesen(und verheiz sie wahrscheinlich in der nächsten pw stunde^^) und muss sagen, das ich als mann, mich für dich schäme raid. Wie kann man nur so von soetwas überzeugt sein. deine argumentation mit der rente ist ebenfalls extrem flach. stell dir mal vor ,dass wenn du rentner bist, keine frau arbeiten würde. gut die hälfte der einkommen würde dem staat fehlen(wenn nicht sogar noch mehr ,da mehr frauen in dt leben als männer). der staat hätte weniger geld für dich und müsste dann auch noch alld en nicht arbeitenden frauen arbeitslosengeld zahlen. ich für meinen teil behaupte einfach mal das dir einmal zu oft ein großer brocken kohle auf den kopf gefallen ist, denn anders kann ich mir solch eine einstellung nicht erklären.


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. März 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> Das interessante daran ist der Link weiter unten. Da sind die Spiele zu finden die WoW stürzen wollen- LoL.
> Naja von mir aus sollen sie es versuchen.
> Zum Thema:
> 
> Interessiert mich nicht. Ich freu mich immer mal was weibliches im TS2 zu hören, anstatt immer nur Kerle oder heranwachsende.




ähm bei SG World bin ich mir da net so sicher den ICH als Stargate Fan würde sagen das Game hat laut Screenshots Chancen...und ich bin mir sicher das hier noch einige andere SG SG1/SGA Fans rumwuseln..können sich ruhug mit nem *meld* outen ^^ aber mal zur anderen sache ich bin auch glücklick ein weiibliches wesen im TS2 zu hören dann macht die ini doppelt so viel spaß da die Frauen meistens wissen wo es lang geht und den ton angeben ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und außerdem ises doch egal ob ne Frau die Beste WoW Zockerin ist oder net?


----------



## michamonk (15. März 2008)

Das ist das gleiche wie beste skillung , bestes item , beste gilde ... einfach nur bullshit


----------



## Kiluan (15. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/news/Der-beste-WoW-Spie...n_31153240.html
> 
> was haltet ihr davon? kennt ihr sonst auch Frauen die euch in WoW mächtig einheizen??? was macht Frauen so Mächtig
> 
> ...




Was gibt es da zu diskutieren?
/close pls , als ob Mädchen schlechter währen als Jungen


----------



## babbelfisch (15. März 2008)

Das maedel ist im besten team.. Arena! Das hat nix mit "beste wow-spielerin" zutun.. Da kommen noch viele andere fakten zusammen und wenn man im richtigen team spielt, mit gutem teamplay etc. dann koennte fast jeder beste/r "wow spieler/in" werden. Fuer mich hat arena recht wenig mit wow selbst zutun


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. März 2008)

a) wer sagt, wer der/die beste ist?
b) was macht einem zum besten?
c) heilerdudu in arena in season 3, was ne kunst...

pvp is gimpig! und geschlecht des spielers wayne...


----------



## Kiluan (15. März 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> a) wer sagt, wer der/die beste ist?
> b) was macht einem zum besten?
> c) heilerdudu in arena in season 3, was ne kunst...
> 
> pvp is gimpig! und geschlecht des spielers wayne...




Wer sagt das?
Naja gut im schwersten Realmpool der Welt zu spielen und mehrere Top Teams zu haben macht einem zum Besten
Arena macht einem zum besten Spieler , weil man ja sonst niemanden ermitteln kann , oder soll man gucken wer am meisten Illi umgehauen hat???

Sie ist nicht der einzige Dudu , es ist einfacher aber oben gibt es ja auch noch andere Druiden und sich da durchzusetzen ist schwer


----------



## Melih (15. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> Ich habs nur gefunden und gepostet also mich trifft keine Schuld ich freue mich auch für die Frauenheit aber es gibt generrell zu wenige weibliche Stimmen im Ts wie gesagt ^^...



Bei meiner gilde sind ziemlich viele frauen kommt halt eifnahc auf den server an btw Ja ich bin horde auf azshara


----------



## Königmarcus (15. März 2008)

dann is halt ne frau die beste im pvp. na und? IHR werdet da eh niemals hinkommen von daher is des doch auch eig ladde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/news/Der-beste-WoW-Spie...n_31153240.html
> 
> was haltet ihr davon? kennt ihr sonst auch Frauen die euch in WoW mächtig einheizen??? was macht Frauen so Mächtig
> 
> ...



Die welt geht auch net unter btw is ganz nett zz hören das die trollin der blutelfin wirklich weiblich ist mit denn   
ich immer flirte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nachtelf heal druide is schon ein bissle fies in 5on5


----------



## Deloriana (15. März 2008)

lasst ihr doch den Spass beste Spielerin zu sein, denn wie vorher schon gesagt wurde wie soll man den besten denn sonst ermitteln wenn nicht durch die PvP Arena Kämpfe.

Ich bin selber ne Frau und spiel super gerne WoW aber eigentlich nichts zum Heilen. Ich bin einfach nicht glücklich wenn ich nicht draufhauen darf.
Daher ist diese Geschlechterdiskussion einfach sinnlos.
Jeder spielt was er mag,denn niemand würde nen männlichen Priester auf einmal als Tucke bezeichnen bloss weil er Heiler spielt,oder?!


----------



## Next Exitus (16. März 2008)

Der beste Spieler ist Athene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (16. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Wo steht, dass Männer in PC Spielen besser sein müssen als Frauen?



im Spielerhandbuch zu wow,was ich auf Toilette les während hot-Pockets in der Mikrowelle fertig gemacht werden


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. März 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> im Spielerhandbuch zu wow,was ich auf Toilette les während hot-Pockets in der Mikrowelle fertig gemacht werden



Hatte das "Handbuch"  nen Hochglanzumschlag und so großes Ausklappposter in der Mitte ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varot (17. März 2008)

schoeni schrieb:


> dudus sind doch im pvp eh imba oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


JEp direkt gefolgt von Jäger, Schurke und Hexenmeister. Außerdem sind die im 2on2 eh die krassesten Imba klassen (Heilung, Schaden (naja..), Tanken und noch ein bissel Mondfeuer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (17. März 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/news/Der-beste-WoW-Spie...n_31153240.html
> 
> was haltet ihr davon? kennt ihr sonst auch Frauen die euch in WoW mächtig einheizen??? was macht Frauen so Mächtig
> 
> ...



der beste wow spieler bin ich. und ich bin ein mann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (17. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Huhu Shenya,
> 
> schau Dir mal bitte den Thread genauer an. Wir sind gerade auf Seite 17 zu einem Thema, zu dem auf den ersten Seiten eigentlich alles gesagt wurde. Danach folgte reichlich viel Spam!
> Spam an dem *Du* dich maßgeblich beteiligt hast.
> ...



Spam der hauptsächlich durch langeweile enstand und ebenso dadurch, dass viele nachfolgende Posts überflüssig waren. Wie Du bereits sagst wurde auf den ersten Seiten alles gesagt. Dies is bei jedem andern Thread genauso. Im übrigen: Ich habe mich gar nicht sooo massgeblich daran beteiligt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spam = überflüssige, nichtssagende Beiträge. Nun denn wenn Du all meine Posts als solche empfindest. Es is Deine Sache. Ich sage was ich denke und gut is.
Wer welche Rechte hat was zu sagen lass ma so stehn ja? Jeder hier hat das Recht zu sagen was er denkt. Und genau das führt auf eben solche spams zurück. Dafür kann man andere auch daauf hinweisen / zurechtweisen wie Du es gerade tust. Hab ich auch kein Problem mit.

Nun gut was Deine Aussagen hierzu wiederum betreffen (öffentliches klären) so stimme ich dem zu.

Natürlich können wir das. Doch tun wir es? Nein. Wir beide (und auch die andern) geben Ihre Meinung dazu bei.
Ich habe auch nie behauptet dies tolerabel zu finden. Sonst hätt ich nie auf die posts geantwortet weisst Du?
Aber falls Du es so meinen Worten entnimmst: okey. Kein Ding.


----------



## ego1899 (17. März 2008)

Chylli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ...kein Wunder daß ihr keine weiblichen Stimmen im TS² zu hören bekommt....



naja wenn ihr keine kennt ^^


also is doch nur ne übungssache oder ne frage davon wie lang ich etwas spielen muss um es perfekt zu beherrschen... ich spiele zum beispiel schon seit 6 jahren cs und geb auch fast jeden männlichen kollegen bei mir ausm clan auf`s maul, und denen bei uns aufm server auch größtenteils...

also findet euch damit ab das wir in manchen sachen auch besser sein können... gibt ja auch gewisse ausnahmen was autofahren und die ganzen anderen klischees betrifft oder...? ^^


----------



## Doogyhouser (17. März 2008)

ohh jaaaa....
alle wow spieler haben auf spiele wie Pirates of the burning Sea oder so was gewartet.. haha WOW stürzen... solche geschichtslose kacke... warcraft is einfach kult darum hat es so viele anhänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (17. März 2008)

*öl ins feuer*

was ich hier lustig find ist das noch keiner nen ally horde vergleich gemacht hat ;D
läuft ja ziehmlich nett noch 

btT also mir is es egal ob es ne frau oder nen mann ist der mit mir in ner grp ist wenn wer nicht spielen kann geh ich mit nen netten so ich müsst jetzt dann mal weg gute grp cu ;P   o.Ä


mfg
MGH


----------



## Nesnah (17. März 2008)

naja finde das wirklich ein wenig lächerlich von einigen, die zwischen männlein und weiblein bei spielern unterscheiden. Denn bei einem Pc spiel kommt es ja nicht auf das Geschlecht an ob man gut ist oder nicht sondern auf die eigenen Fähigkeiten. Finde es auch schwachsinn das es dafür ne extra ne große fette überschrift gibt bzw. einen Artikel wo hervorgehoben wird das der spieler weiblich ist.


----------



## d3pr1 (17. März 2008)

1. ist die spielerlin bei sk und die haben diese meldung verlauten lassen
2. hat die 1 gutes 5on5 team und ist sonst lovv 
3. sie zieht bestimmt die 4 durch die arena points
4. ist sie noch nichtmal von den teams her top100 wenn man alle 3 kategorien zusammen zieht
5.stimmt das einfach nicht
6. es gibt keinen besten spieler der welt
7. wenn man 1on1 machen würde mit allen und der verliere scheidet immer raus ist ein problem da
das manche klasse gegen manche immer gewinnen
8. als healerin haut sie auch alles weg o0


----------



## Grimmrog (17. März 2008)

Eben alles Übungssache, in CS war ich auch Ma super, naja nen jahr nicht gezockt, und nun treff ich nichma mehr nen Elefanten wenn er vor mir steht. Langt schonw enn ich ne Woche lang nen andern Char in WOW SPiel, und dann auf einmal nen andern BSP Schami---> Tank, da geht ersta die ersten 15 Minuten alles schief, weil die Schockzauber irgendwie nicht kommen, und der heal auch net, bs zur erleuchtung: Oh, das ist ja auch mein TANK *klatsch Hand an die Stirn*


----------



## reagon2 (17. März 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (17. März 2008)

Chylli schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich dieser "Männer sind Krieger und wilde DD und Frauen die braven Heilerinnen"-Unfug ist doch totaler Mumpitz! Erfahrungsgemäß (und das schreibe ich als Frau) sind Frauen viel streitlustiger. Wundert mich nicht im geringsten wenn also eine Frau am besten darin ist sich mit anderen anzulegen. Die Zeiten des "Hugga ich Jagd, du Höhle und Kind" sind nun wirklcih schon mehr als vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




die Zeiten sind also vorbei...so so ... das ist also das weltbild was heutezutage herrschen soll?

sag mir eine Frau die ein krieg angezettelt hat. Die meisten gewaltverbrechen werden von Männer begangen. Denk dran, dass WOW nur ein Spielchen ist und nix mit der realität zu tun hat.

Sich mit jemand anzulegen ist auch nicht das gleiche wie jemand plattmachen ; ) 

voll der schwachsinn...sorry


----------



## Malakas (17. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass nicht mehr Frauen WoW spielen. Das muss doch ein Paradies für sie sein.
> 
> - Man kann seine Spielerpuppe immer wieder anders anziehen und zurecht machen
> - Es gibt süüüsse kleine Tierchen die um einen rumhüpfen oder flattern.
> ...



buhahaha , wie recht du hast : ) den haushalt machen hast du vergessen ; ) world of vagabonds


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (17. März 2008)

Frauen können zwar nicht spielen, dafür können sie ihre Fehler anschliessend besser wieder gut machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratiboy (17. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Also A würde mich interessieren, wann man "DER BESTE" spieler ist.
> 
> ist meiner Meinung nach der, der nach seiner WoW session spaß hatte udn noch strahlt, anstatt sich über was aufzuregen weil SPiel=Spaß sein sollte.
> 
> ...



das seh ich nicht so wenn ich betrunken fussball spiele und nichts auf die reihe krieg bin ich trotzdem nicht der beste nur weils mir spaß gemacht hat oder ??


----------



## Arahtor (17. März 2008)

eigentlich ist es mir relativ egal ob er beste WoW Spieler ein Madchen ist oder nicht. Mich Interssiert hautsächlich das ich an diesem Spiel spass habe.


----------



## argentum (17. März 2008)

Der Artikel ist einfach nur Mist, geht mir jetzt nicht darum das es eine Frau ist sondern darum das sie einfach sagen das DIESE eine Spielerin die beste ist. Woher sollen die das wissen? Es gibt so viele gute Spieler und alle können was anderes gut, ja toll sie kann PvP aber dafür is sie wahrscheinlich in was anderem grottig. Dieses ganze "Wer ist der/die Beste?" Gelaber ist doch Scheiße! Wir spielen das Spiel doch hoffentlich damit es Spaß macht und nicht um uns zu Beweißen wie gut wir sind. Deshalb nur nochmal: Der Artikel ist eigentlich von Grund auf falsch weil sonst hätte sie gegen alle 10 Millionen Spieler antreten müssen und dann könnte man immer nur noch sagen "Derzeit beste PvP-Spielerin"


----------



## Walagar (17. März 2008)

Tja, ich kenne nicht viele frauen ingame... Aber die, die ich kenne sind meistens Heiler.... Aber vorsicht, wenn die auf Schatten umskillt, legt sie alle nieder...Kein Wunder das Deutschland von einer Frau regiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Walagar (17. März 2008)

argentum schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist einfach nur Mist, geht mir jetzt nicht darum das es eine Frau ist sondern darum das sie einfach sagen das DIESE eine Spielerin die beste ist. Woher sollen die das wissen? Es gibt so viele gute Spieler und alle können was anderes gut, ja toll sie kann PvP aber dafür is sie wahrscheinlich in was anderem grottig. Dieses ganze "Wer ist der/die Beste?" Gelaber ist doch Scheiße! Wir spielen das Spiel doch hoffentlich damit es Spaß macht und nicht um uns zu Beweißen wie gut wir sind. Deshalb nur nochmal: Der Artikel ist eigentlich von Grund auf falsch weil sonst hätte sie gegen alle 10 Millionen Spieler antreten müssen und dann könnte man immer nur noch sagen "Derzeit beste PvP-Spielerin"



*nicken*


----------



## Haggard215 (17. März 2008)

was ein unnötiges thema


----------



## Smoleface (17. März 2008)

alles neider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn ihr mal 2xplatz 1 und platz 2 belegt redet ihr gaaaanz anders.


----------



## Eléna / Sáryna (18. März 2008)

Ich finde es trotzdem total überzogen.
Bei WoW gibt es (Spieltechnisch) keine Vor- und Nachtteile Männern gegenüber.
Denke nicht das es nun was besonderes ist. 
Ausserdem gibt es Massig Weibchen die WoW spielen. Zwar immer noch in der Minderheit, aber wenn man genau hin sieht, sind es doch recht viele.

Und das die meisten Frauen Heiler spielen, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Okay mein Main ist Priester... ^^
Aber genau so habe ich auch noch einen Hunter.


mfg Sabrina


----------



## sevendays5 (18. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Wo steht, dass Männer in PC Spielen besser sein müssen als Frauen?




in der auto bild


----------



## LMay (18. März 2008)

Das wir Frauen in der Minderheit sind, ist keine Frage!

Aber es gibt bei uns Mädels genauso die Gleichung: Manche gut-manche nicht so gut...wie auch bei den Männern^^

Demnach find ichs sinnfrei, überhaupt jemanden zu beurteilen, nur weil er weiblich ist...und den besten WOW-Spieler gibt es nunmal nicht, da können sich die Menschen noch so sehr anstrengen...vergesst es, dafür ist der Schneesturm zu dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem andren Tread hieß es doch, der Powerlvler ist der beste überhaupt? Athene oder so?
Und genau wie hier steht die Frage im Raum: Wie kann man einen WOW-Spieler beurteilen?

Wer mir eine überzeugende Antwort auf diese Frage gibt, steigt in meinem Ansehen, ob ihrs wollt oder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asomos (18. März 2008)

Meine Meinung ist, dass es mal wieder zeigt das Dudu´s oder wie ich sie gerne nenne (Drudrus - Quarkmonschta) absoulut imbalanced sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedenfalls im punkte PvP

Zudem würde ich sagen, es kann nur der/die jenige bester WoW Spieler der Welt sein der im PvP wie im PvE ganz oben geranked ist und alle Klasse blind außeinander nehmen kann - und zwar mit gleichwertigen equip und in einem fairen 1on1

und ob eine frau WoW Champ is oder Mann spielt keine rolle, mir persönlich wären frauen sogar lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenwriter (18. März 2008)

btw hab noch nie ne weibliche spielerin in wow getroffen die ihr kochen nicht auf max in wow hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (18. März 2008)

hab Kochen auf 2 *schäääm*...
I <3 die Fertiggericht-Tüten von Maggi und Knorr
(hier ist sie, die Frau, die in WOW net kochen kann^^)


----------



## nalcarya (18. März 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> die Zeiten sind also vorbei...so so ... das ist also das weltbild was heutezutage herrschen soll?


Wo hat Chylli bitte von einem Weltbild gesprochen? :>



> sag mir eine Frau die ein krieg angezettelt hat.


Ja, Kriege werden auch meist von einer Person alleine "angezettelt". Oo
Kriege sind eine zutiefst politische Sache und dass Frauen in der Politik machtvolle Posten bekommen (können) ist eine Entwicklung der letzten Jahrzehnte. Das allein ist der Grund dafür das bisher augenscheinlich nur Männer Kriege "angezettelt" haben. 



> Die meisten gewaltverbrechen werden von Männer begangen. Denk dran, dass WOW nur ein Spielchen ist und nix mit der realität zu tun hat.
> 
> Sich mit jemand anzulegen ist auch nicht das gleiche wie jemand plattmachen ; )


Das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema was hier von den meisten mit 1-2 Sätzen als erledigt betrachtet wird.

Es ist nunmal so dass es gewisse Rollenbilder gibt die sich in vielen, vielen Generationen in den Köpfen der meisten Menschen verankert haben. Dann kam die Emanzipation und Frauen begannen sich (zu Recht) gegen die vorherrschende Rollenteilung aufzulehnen.
Was viele nicht realisieren ist dass wir heutzutage eigentlich noch mitten im Prozess der Emanzipation der Frau drinstecken, nach und nach erst wird in allen Bereichen Gleichberechtigung geschaffen und nur ganz, ganz langsam lösen sich die erwähnten Rollenbilder in den Köpfen der Menschen auf (*auf das Zitat in meiner Signatur deut*).
Um dein Beispiel mit dem Krieg nochmal aufzugreifen: immer mehr Frauen ergreifen den Weg der Politik und gehen ihn auch mehr oder weniger ehrgeizig, irgendwann wird sich ein gewisses Gleichgewicht einpedeln und es ist nur ein Frage der Zeit bis ein Staat mit einer Frau als Oberhaupt einem anderen den Krieg erklärt.

Der angebliche Wesensunterschied bei Männern und Frauen ist meiner Meinung nach nur auf Jahrhunderte, ja, Jahrtausende des Lebens mit diesen vorgefertigten Rollenbildern zurückzuführen und nicht auf einen tatsächlichen Unterschied.

Die Zeiten die Chylli ansprach (a la der Mann verdient das Geld und die Frau kümmert sich um Haus und Kinder) sind heutzutage allerdings wohl wirklich vorbei. Wer das bestreiten will lebt wohl noch in der Steinzeit :>



> voll der schwachsinn...sorry


Könne ich über deinen Post jetzt auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukan (18. März 2008)

Es ist ein Spiel ist doch wayne wer besser ''spielt''   / wir Männer können wichtigeres z.b. Mehr alkohol als ihr Frauen ertragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## LMay (18. März 2008)

@ Vorposter(Sukan)...nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@vorvorposter(nalcarya):
ich möchte deinen Beitrag nicht kritisieren, auch andere nicht, die sich in dem Maße äußern, aber:

Ich benütze nun ein böses Wort:
/sign

Wir stehen mittendrin.
Denkt nur daran, dass wir zwischen 18-25/auch 30 die erste Generation sind, die ohne Kriegsnachwirkungen oder den Krieg selbst aufgewachsen sind...wir sind die ersten, die wirklich frei sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unsere Großeltern mussten selbst erleben/aufbauen, unsrere Eltern mussten die bösen Erfahrungen des Krieges verstehen lernen...

Unsere Patchwork-Jugend, die aus Menschen besteht, die erstmals ihren Weg allein gehen können, ist nun einmal etwas sehr Besonderes!

Und darum: Hallo?! Wir tollen Frauen sind mittlerweile auch bemerkenswert, da die meisten von uns viel gelernt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukan (18. März 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> @ Vorposter(Sukan)...nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Doch leider , wurde Wissenschaftlich bewiesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     achjaaaaaa diese Wissenschaftlerin war sogar eine von Gottes Pracht erschaffene FRAU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja stimmt  nicht ganz wir sind eigentlich (mit ausnahmen) die 2 Generation die ohne  Krieg geprägt ist .


----------



## falke1511 (18. März 2008)

...................  bester spieler aja sorry ich sag nicht das ich es ihr nicht gönne, aber hmmm heißt es nicht arena-TEAM oder spielt sie allein in der arena?

ich glaube nicht wirklich das ihre Partner Frauen sind sonst stände das drine... naja typisch wenn es nen mann wäre würde kein große wirbel darum gemacht werden.... emanzipation *augenroll*


zudem spielt sie druide (sehr wahrscheinlich healdruide) und wir wissen alle das sie in arena verdammt imba sind... wenn sie ne andere klasse gespielt hätte, hät ich "respekt" gesagt :X


----------



## Kal Jerico (18. März 2008)

> Der angebliche Wesensunterschied bei Männern und Frauen ist meiner Meinung nach nur auf Jahrhunderte, ja, Jahrtausende des Lebens mit diesen vorgefertigten Rollenbildern zurückzuführen und nicht auf einen tatsächlichen Unterschied.
> 
> Die Zeiten die Chylli ansprach (a la der Mann verdient das Geld und die Frau kümmert sich um Haus und Kinder) sind heutzutage allerdings wohl wirklich vorbei. Wer das bestreiten will lebt wohl noch in der Steinzeit



Der "angebliche" Wesenunterschied zwischen Männern und Frauen ist durch diverse Eigenschaften erkennbar. Die von dir angesprochenen Rollenbilder sind ein Symptom- die Ursache lieg in unserer von der Evolution vorgesehen Funktion. Hätte die Natur gewollt, dass Frauen Jagen, töten oder Territorien erkämpfen, dann wären sie genau so stark wie Männer...sind sie aber nicht. Aus unterschieden wie Aggressionsquotient, körperlicher Überlegenheit, stressresistenz, starker nonverbaler Kommunikation ergaben sich diese Rollenbilder. Jeder tat das, was er am besten kann. Heute muss der Mann seine Frau nicht mehr verteidigen...oder sein Essen jagen. Unsere Stärken, die uns unsere bisherige Position in der Gesellschaft einbrachte (die nun von allen seiten torpediert wird) sind heute nicht mehr gefragt. Ich hab kein Problem mit Gleichberechtigung. Ich hab aber ein Problem mit der Gesellschaftlichen Pro Frau Haltung, die eine echte Gleichberechtigung im Zuge des zunehmenden Sexismus gegenüber dem Mann ad absurdum führt. 
Frau und Mann sind nicht gleich und werden es niemals sein. Je eher wir das akzeptieren, desto eher können wir über echte Gleichberechtigung reden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gäbe es eine tatsächliche, gelebte Gleichberechtigung, dann gäbe es dieses Topic nicht.


----------



## nalcarya (18. März 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Der "angebliche" Wesenunterschied zwischen Männern und Frauen ist durch diverse Eigenschaften erkennbar. Die von dir angesprochenen Rollenbilder sind ein Symptom- die Ursache lieg in unserer von der Evolution vorgesehen Funktion. Hätte die Natur gewollt, dass Frauen Jagen, töten oder Territorien erkämpfen, dann wären sie genau so stark wie Männer...sind sie aber nicht. Aus unterschieden wie Aggressionsquotient, körperlicher Überlegenheit, stressresistenz, starker nonverbaler Kommunikation ergaben sich diese Rollenbilder. Jeder tat das, was er am besten kann. Heute muss der Mann seine Frau nicht mehr verteidigen...oder sein Essen jagen. Unsere Stärken, die uns unsere bisherige Position in der Gesellschaft einbrachte (die nun von allen seiten torpediert wird) sind heute nicht mehr gefragt. Ich hab kein Problem mit Gleichberechtigung. Ich hab aber ein Problem mit der Gesellschaftlichen Pro Frau Haltung, die eine echte Gleichberechtigung im Zuge des zunehmenden Sexismus gegenüber dem Mann ad absurdum führt.
> Frau und Mann sind nicht gleich und werden es niemals sein. Je eher wir das akzeptieren, desto eher können wir über echte Gleichberechtigung reden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und genau das glaube ich einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also die Sache mit dem evolutionären Wesensunterschied. Das das männliche Geschlecht zu Zeiten des Höhlenmenschen die Oberhand bzw die Aufgabe des Jagens bekam lag meiner Meinung nach daran dass die Frau eben die Kinder bekam und es damals eben ganz einfach so geregelt wurde, nach dem Motto "Wer's bekommt, darf's behalten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem bluten Frauen einmal im Monat, ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass das auf einen primitiven Verstand den Eindruck von Schwäche und Verwundbarkeit macht.

Der Unterschied ist meiner Meinung nach rein biologischer Natur, im Sinne von der eine Teil bekommt die Kinder und der andere nicht, und sonst nichts.



> Gäbe es eine tatsächliche, gelebte Gleichberechtigung, dann gäbe es dieses Topic nicht.


Dass es die gibt hat ja auch keiner behauptet - davon sind wir noch weit entfernt.


----------



## busaku (18. März 2008)

Ganz ehrlich.. ich finde die Frage überhaupt sowas von dämlich.. Was ist denn so besonders daran, dass "der beste Gamer" weiblich war? Es gibt im Profireit"sport" männliche Teilnehmer.. es gibt Frauenfussball.. wayne? oO In meinen Augen ist das echt Bildzeitungs-Niveau (genaaaau.. die Handcreme kennt doch jeder xD )

(Hab mir hier keinen einzigen Post durchgelesen.. sorry wenn ich jemanden wiederhole^^)


----------



## ego1899 (19. März 2008)

busaku schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.. ich finde die Frage überhaupt sowas von dämlich.. Was ist denn so besonders daran, dass "der beste Gamer" weiblich war? Es gibt im Profireit"sport" männliche Teilnehmer.. es gibt Frauenfussball.. wayne? oO In meinen Augen ist das echt Bildzeitungs-Niveau (genaaaau.. die Handcreme kennt doch jeder xD )
> 
> (Hab mir hier keinen einzigen Post durchgelesen.. sorry wenn ich jemanden wiederhole^^)



naja wenn das deine meinung is kannst du dir ja eigentlich auch diesen kommentar sparen oder? ^^
ach ja ich hab vergessen, du liest ja keine anderen posts ^^


----------



## Trollträger (19. März 2008)

die meisten pvp-geeks haben ansonsten in dem game nichts drauf. müssen sich 10 silber leihen weil sie nicht genug kohle haben um von shatt nach kosmozang zu fliegen, geschweige denn wissen sie wie die billigsten ini-boss funktionieren. sind aber die grössten sprücheklopper wenns darum geht dem tank die schuld für das gruppenversagen zu geben.


----------



## Sapper13 (19. März 2008)

Hey und ich hatte schon Angst, xD

nachdem ich dann den Link gesehen habe war mir alles klar. Nee Chinabüchse ausm kommunistischen Zockerkombinat oder vielleicht ein Vietcong :-D.

Gebt ihnen Reis und PCs und sie werden die Welt beherrschen ;-).


sdfjasd: Buy Nice Gold und 1000 = 10 Euro and get 1 Flülingslolle glatis.

Ich kenn nur drei Arten von Mädchen in WoW.

1. Sie posten am Tag des Gildenbeitritts nen schönes "ICHSTRECKUNDRECKMICHUNDHAUDIEEUTERRAUS-FOTO" ins Gildenforum und schreiben das sie einsam sind (T 5 in 2 Wochen garantiert!!!)

2. Hausfrauenreporthennen: Ich bin arbeitslos mein Mann schlägt mich und WoW ist meine CHAT-Comunity und ich bin jetzt gerade mit dem starken Krieger zusammen und wir treffen uns privat. Er ist 19 ich bin 48 xD

3. Frauen mit denen man ohne das sie gleich die Glocken tanzen lassen, spass in eine Ini haben kann. Die auch mal nicht so derbst dieses geheule haben aua aua der böse böse Hordi haut mich aufs Pöppi. Ich klassifiziere sie als Pferdestehlerzocker mit denen man eben was reissen kann.

Die ersten beiden hab ich schon 1000 mal erlebt und dieses Gendermainstreaming jetzt auch noch auf Chip <-- die habens wohl nötig. Aber respekt vor nem Charlie ??? never ever. Die hängen zu 100erten in Plattenbauten und wenn sie nicht gerade Markenware kopieren klauen sie mir die Questmobs.

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## Krendel (19. März 2008)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Hey und ich hatte schon Angst, xD
> 
> nachdem ich dann den Link gesehen habe war mir alles klar. Nee Chinabüchse ausm kommunistischen Zockerkombinat oder vielleicht ein Vietcong :-D.
> 
> ...


Tja, wenn du jetzt auch noch gelesen hättest, wär dir vielleicht auch nicht entgangen, das sie Amerikanerin ist. O_o
Steht ja auch nur in der 1. Zeile^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2008)

Also ich sehe daran jetzt nichts ungewöhnliches. Ob jemand gut oder schlecht ist, hat doch nichts mit dem Geschlecht zu tun und das betrifft eigentlich jedes Computerspiel. Ich find's sogar gut, dass immer mehr Frauen sich unserem Hobby anschließen. Ist doch schön, wenn nicht nur Männer unter sich sind, sondern einen noch nette Damen begleiten.
Das hat auch Vorteile, weil unser Hobby einfach viel besser akzeptiert wird. Wenn ich da noch an früher denke, als wirklich nur Männer gezockt haben, da haben die Frauen ja immer rumgemeckert a la "Musst du den ganzen Tag vor dieser blöden Kiste sitzen?" Heute dagegen zocken die Frauen einfach mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In WoW z.B. hab ich wirklich schon sehr nette Frauen kennengelernt und es macht einfach Spass mit ihnen dann zusammen in Instanzen zu gehen, zu questen oder einfach ein bisschen zu plaudern.


----------

